# Charwoman Gene's Scales of War (IC)



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 5, 2008)

The Antler and Thistle is a tavern like many others you've been in.  The mix of hay, alcohol, smoke, and meat never totally fades although it's pleasant compared to some places you've been.  The barkeep is a short, squat human with a waxed and pointed mustache.  He paces nervously behind the bar.  A group of locals are loudly playing at cards near the back of the Tavern, and there are a few more locals of various races throughout the common room.

OOC: Let me know what you all are doing in the tavern.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 6, 2008)

Mognyr sniffs suspiciously at the human-stink in the air.  Elves he could handle.  They were part of nature, even if it was a soft part.  These humans stank of everything unnatural that he had ever encountered.  If it weren't for their skill at preparing meat, he would have no use for them.  That thought reminds him of his hunger, and he reaches out to grab a leg of mutton from the table.  Only with the greatest of efforts is he able to restrain himself from tearing a huge, dripping snout of it from the bone.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 6, 2008)

Brock is sitting at a large round table nearer the card game. He seems bored and easily distracted while trying to remember a magic trick involving 3 empty mugs.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 6, 2008)

Kalon lounges in his chair, at the table with his companions, leaning his back up against the wall, sipping a glass of wine.  His dark red hair, tinged with green, falls down in his face, and his golden-brown eyes are darting around the room, watching the door and the other patrons.  His glaive leans up against the wall behind him.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 6, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim walks into the tavern, walking quickly towards their usual table.  A thin sheen of sweat clings to his bald head, the energy lines of his face are a vibrant yellow.  He is clad in his battle gear, and his normally unexpressive face is creased with worry.  It is abnormal to see him here this early in the day.  "My friends," he speaks more quickly than usual, "my master is gone."  He paces back and forth near the table, obviously agitated.  "He was supposed to give me my final test today.  It is unlike him."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 6, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth sits at the table, chatting with her friends and uneasily watching the other patrons. Here, in the village, the threat of civilization was still fairly low, yet one could already see what it might turn into, if left to propagate. The elf prefered the natural surroundings of the forest, but even she had to admit, that the settlements had their advantages, every now and then.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 8, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim waves away the pretty blonde barmaid as she comes over to take his drink order.  "I need your help friends.  With my master gone, I have nothing left in this city besides you.  Would you help me find him?"


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 8, 2008)

Mognyr looks up from his meal.  The earth-creature was upset about something.  He didn't really understand what the problem was, but he knew that it was right to help.  It was a strange pack that the elves had found for them, but it was still a pack.  

Pushing his plate back, the gnoll stands up and nods at the genasi.  We help, he says.  Where was master last?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2008)

*Keyleth*

_“Kazim!”_ Keyleth looks up to him, once she has become aware of the genasi. _“What did you say? Your master is gone? Any idea what could have happened?”_


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 8, 2008)

Brock put the mugs down and leaned back in his chair.  He listened intently to Kazim's hurried tone.  It was a little early in the day for surprises, he thought to himself.  Besides, nothing interesting ever happens in towns like this.  

Still, he did seem more upset then Brock had ever seen him.  Maybe something had happened.  He listened closer.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 8, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim keeps standing, leaning against an empty chair where his friends sat.  "I've been staying at my master's place.  When I would arise for my training, he is usually up and brewing tea to warm ourselves before we venture out into the brisk morning air."  The genasi pauses, he wasn't used to speaking so much, and so quickly.  "I awoke to find the teapot on the fire, but my master was nowhere to be found.  I started looking for him in the places I know he frequents, the market, the guard towers, but there has been no sign.  I need your help, I can't return home without finishing my apprenticeship, I would be shamed."

Kazim places a hand on the gnoll's hairy shoulder, "Thank you for your help."


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 8, 2008)

*Horatio*
Horatio is sitting at one of the tables near the wall, the same table he seat for the last couple of days, staring half mindedly at his untouched wineglass. Usually a boisterous tavern like this would seem exiting to him, especially with the unusual patrons. Elves and Dwarfs he has meet before, but never a Gnoll, and this one seemed civilized, not to mention the Gensai.
Suddenly he realize that Kazim is not chatting or drinking, rather he is very exited and mentioned something abut missing his master. Horatio picks up the wineglass and walks over to see what is Kazim talking about.  ​


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2008)

*Keyleth*

_“Maybe it is part of your training. Have you considered that?”_


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 9, 2008)

The gentle hubbub of an evening at the Antler and Thistle
tavern is shattered by the crack of the front door flying off
its hinges to land amid the nearest tables. Four hobgoblins
rush into the bar, swords outstretched to skewer the nearest
bar patrons. “For Sinruth! For the Hand!” they cry.

OOC:  I will post some Combat Notes as OOC like this.  Initiative will be good guy/bad guy initiative.  The PC's who beat the bad guys initiative will go, in the order they post in.  Then the bad guys, then a full round of PCs in post order.  The party has all beaten the monsters at initiative.  HG is Hobgoblin Grunt, HR is Human Rabble.





[sblock=stats]
AC 17 (19)*; Fortitude 17, Reflex 13, Will 12  (AC 19 while adjacent to a hobgoblin ally)
Hobs,Keyleth,Brock,Kazim,Mognyr,Horatio,Kalon
2;4;2;3;1;-1

 (1d20 4=5, 1d20 2=9, 1d20 4=8, 1d20 2=19, 1d20 3=15, 1d20 1=5, 1d20-1=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 9, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim whirls around at the noise. "What...the.." he speaks. Seeing the hobgoblin's kills several patrons, the genasi hesitates no more. He strides forward, pulling out his longsword, "You...Don't...Belong...Here!" he yells. Slamming the tip of the blade into the wooden floor, a jumble of arcane syllables leaves his lips and the floor cracks open, and red hot magma seeps out burning the hobgoblins and then magically disappearing.

[sblock=Actions]Move to S10(move), draw longsword(minor), Attack with flame cyclone. Should get all four hobs. Rolls starting clockwise in t7. Attack: 16, 6, 7, 13. Damage: 6 fire.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1803734/
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges 10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage (expended)

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage) [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth jumps to her feet (assuming a minor action to get up from the chair) and heads after Kazim (Move to R11). She invokes the fury of Melora and focuses it into a beam of light that races towards the nearest hobgoblin (Lance of Faith on HG on T8 - hit (13 vs. Reflex) for 8 radiant damage; Kazim gets a +2 power bonus on his next attack roll against that hobgoblin).


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 9, 2008)

Seeing three hobgoblins go down almost immediatly, Mogryn's canine face opens in a wide-mouthed grin.  He moves quickly toward the enemy, anxious to join the fight before it's over.  After all, nothing is quite as much fun to kill as a hobgoblin.

Getting free of the table, he lowers his head and charges the remaining grunt, slicing his blade through the creature's chest.

[sblock=ooc] Minor: Draw falchion
Move: move to R11
Standard: Charge the hobgoblin in U9, which I believe is the only one left, hits AC 18 for 12 damage, which should hit if the others are all down. [/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 9, 2008)

Kalon stands and takes up his glaive, hurrying across the room to the door, looking out to see if there are any other enemies in the streets.

"Sinruth? The Hand?  Is the city under attack?"


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 9, 2008)

Surprisingly, there was plenty of time.  Brock gathered his bow and moved for a clear shot at the door.  "Don't you worry Miss." he said to the pretty maid next to him.  He laughed and pointed to the companions.  "They will have this mess cleaned up and that door back on its hinges in no time"

(gather:minor,  move K7:standard,  speech:free.)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 9, 2008)

You slaughter the first wave of Hobgoblins, but Kalon, peering outside, sees this is not the only buidling being attacked... nor are these the only ones attacking the bar.
The patrons all scurry about, except for the three by the card table who seem to be still playing although standing and looking very concerned.
[sblock=ooc]Keyleth's listed move was 1 too long, corrected to Q11.  I will keep things moving Horatio "loses" this turn.  The "losing" of the turn is something that will not necessarily happen this was jsut an oidd circumstance.[/sblock]
More hobgoblins and a scurrying goblin carrying a torch burst in!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 9, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim, seeing more hobs rush in does his best to protect the commoners. Seeing the goblinoid with the torch, Kazim does his best to get to that one. He strides forward, leaping upon the table, skirting the edge and circling around until the he stands face to face with the torch-wielder.

[sblock=atheletics]Nat 20 on athletics check to jump on table and move around. move line: S9, R8, R7, R6, s5, t6. Puts me right in front of the torch wielder. Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

After getting into position the genasi  holds his blade above his head and shouts an arcane syllable. A blast of force assaults those enemies around him. He then waves his hand at one of the creatures, and a shield briefly materializes in front of Kalon.

[sblock=Actions]After the move, I'll use sword burst on the enemies near me. I'll then mark the hob in U8 with my aegis of shielding(no other marks stack). Attacks starting with t7, going clockwise. 19, 15, 20 to hit reflex. 9 damage to each. Roll Lookup

[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]Hit Points 29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges 10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage (expended)

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage) [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 9, 2008)

Mogryn looks distastefully at the grunt in front of him and growls, If you keep me from feasting on the goblin behind you, I'll make your death more painful!  The curse is punctuated by a swing of his heavy blade, which once again passes through armor and ends a life.  With a howl of victory, he charges past his downed opponent and attempts to strike the goblin as well.

[sblock=ooc] Standard: Recuperating Strike vs. Grunt in U8, hits AC 21 for 8 damage, Mogryn gains 3 temporary hit points.
Free Action: Swift Charge the goblin with howling strike, hits AC 16 for 12 damage[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP 34/31
Speed 7
Action Points 1
Perception 18
Insight 11

Defenses
AC 16
Fort 15
Ref 13
Will 11

Swift Charge [x]
Ferocious Charge []
Great Cleave []

Bloodhunt Rage []
[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 9, 2008)

*Horatio*​ 
Horatio turn towards the door in surprise as he hears it shattering. 
His wineglass slip from his hand as Kazim, Mogryn and keyleth charge past him. 
Before he can gather his senses all that’s left of the hobgoblins are four scorched bodies. 
“This is a quiet village, I’m sure such brutes don’t regularly show up here” he speaks aloud 
more to reassure himself then to anyone in particular. 
What was it they yelled “For the Hand… For Sinruth…” it sound familiar 
but the rush of adrenaline clouds his mind for the moment. ​ 
Just then more hobgoblins burst in to the tavern from the front and back door! 
seeing that the hobgoblins at the front are taken care of Horatio moves to the 
back in hope of stopping the ones there. With a wave of his hand he hurls 
a ray of ice cold air at the first hobgoblin.​[sblock=OOC]

Move to M7, ray of frost attack hobgoblin at H6 
ray of frost vs reflex (1d20+4=13, 1d6+4=5) hits, damage 5 and slow until end of my next turn ​[/sblock]

*[sblock=Stats]*
Hp 24/24
Surges 8 (Surge Value 6)

Perception 14 
Insight 17 

AC 14
Fort 13
Ref 15
Will 15

Action Point 1
2nd Wind 1 
Orb of Imposition 1
Icy Terrain 1 
Sleep 1
[/sblock]​


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2008)

*Keyleth*

With the situation at the entrance seemingly under control, Keyleth heads around the fireplace to see where the other noises are coming from (Move to O6). Since the hobgoblins near the back entrance are too far away for her divine powers, she readies her longbow (Minor Action) and shoots at the first of them, missing the humanoid by an inch at most (Ranged Basic Attack on HG on H6 - miss; and that damage (second roll in the link) should have been a d10 only, of course, but doesn't matter).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 9, 2008)

"Is there fighting back there?  Maybe one of you should go stand at the back door.  I can hold here...there are likely more coming.  The streets are in chaos."

Kalon lunges over the gnolls head to strike the goblin, trying to put him down once and for all.  Unfortunately, the gnoll's wild flailing turns Kalon's glaive, and the haft strikes the goblin rather than the blade.  However, the goblin knows that the elf is coming for him as Kalon steps towards him threateningly.

[sblock=ooc]Standard: Reaping Strike.  I rolled a 1, so 3 damage on the goblin with a torch.  I mark the Goblin.  1 mark per enemy.  I then move to T7 (that hobgoblin is dead, yes?  The HBs have all been minions?)[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 10, 2008)

After watching ice and arrow fly past, Brock decides it might be wise to turn around...  

"Maid daringly, would you mind hiding in the pantry?  This might take a bit longer than I expected." He smirks as he gathers his sword and shifts for combat.  "Another order of ice and steel please!" He cries.

(speech:free,  gather sword:minor,  shift J7:minor.)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 10, 2008)

The hobgoblin corpses are beginning to pile up.  
The goblin shouts "The Hand" and throws the torch at the bar.  Kazim and Kalon try to stop him, but it is Mogrym's savage attack that fells the goblin.  However, a fire is started on top of his corpse as he dropped the lit torch on his unlit torches.
The grunt in the back pushes up to the end of the hallway and jabs Brock.

Some more reinforcements arrive, some in the back, some smash through a window!
[sblock=stats]kal,mog,kaz AC 16 (1d20 6=14, 2d4 3=7, 1d20 6=24, 2d4 3=7, 1d20 4=14, 1d8 1=3)
vs 17 AC (1d20 6=21) (5 damage)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth moves closer now (Move to L6), in order to assist Brock, and fires another ray of light, but her aim is widely off-target (Sacred Flame on the HG on I6 - miss).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 10, 2008)

Kalon rushes over to the goblinoids who just busted in the window and down one of the hobgoblins, using the momentum of his strike to slice down at the goblin, cutting his forearm.



[sblock=ooc]
Move T8-S9-S10-R11-R12-S13 and use passing Attack on HG in T13. 
Passing Attack 1 on HG. (1d20+6=22, 2d4+3=9) Hit drops him.  I get to shift into T13 and make a secondary attack on GB.
Pasisng Attack 2 vs. GB (1d20+8=16, 2d4+3=5) Barely a hit, and I deal 5 damage and mark the little sucker.

[sblock=My Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges 11

Armor Class 17
Fortitude 14
Reflex 12
Will 13

OA: +9 vs. AC (2d4+3)
CC: +6 vs. AC (2d4+3)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 10, 2008)

*Kazim*

Seeing Kalon handling those near the window, Kazim rushes across the bar, towards the ones coming in the back. "Steel...Coming..." A calculated cut from his sword leaves the hobgoblin's head rolling towards Brock. As the body falls to the ground, Kazim smiles and the golden energy lines framing his face brighten in color. A mystical wave of his blade and the goblin holding the torch knows that his fire will do little harm to any of the genasi's allies.

[sblock=Actions]Move to N6, then charge the grunt,ending movement in J6. Invisible castle loves me...Nat 20, critical. 9 damage. Roll Lookup I then use my aegis of shielding on gb in h6.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Hit Points 29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges 10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage (expended)

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Sorry Mr. Rusty, time to pull out the bow again . On my general tactics: If I can get to a ranged attacker(without too much risk) I will. Booming blade works well against them. They either risk an OA or take 1d6+2 damage to shift away and attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 10, 2008)

Seeing the hobgoblins pileup through the backdoor Horatio spot’s his chance, he take’s a step to get better aim and  with a flick of his hand send a burst of flame to engulf all three gobliniods, to his amazement the front grunt manages to avoid the flames but the rest are severely burned.    
[sblock=ooc] move to M6 scorching burst centered at the goblin at H6
scorching burst at I6 H6 G6  (1d20+4=5, 1d20+4=13, 1d20+4=22, 1d6+4=10) [/sblock]​


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 10, 2008)

"You have my thanks." Brock declares as he makes his way nearer the fireplace.  Gathering his bow for a second time he disregards his bleeding leg.  "Perhaps the ladies will find scars attractive." He mutters as he looses an arrow toward the recently broken window.  It misses.

(gather bow:minor,  move M12:std,  attack T15:std,  speech:free)
(attack T15: 17vs19ac, miss: roll.) (Brock Hp: 19/24)


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Mogryn looks at the flames in alarm, realizing the damage they will do if left unchecked.  The gnoll searches around for water, or the watered-down ale that the Antler and Thistle serves, and does his best to extinguish the blaze.

[sblock=ooc] I'm not sure how to work it, but he'll take a minor action to look around, passive perception 18, then a move action to gather liquids and a standard action to pour/dump them on the fire. [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 11, 2008)

[sblock=DM Errata]I may not have posted defenses for the GB which are AC 16; Fortitude 12, Reflex 14, Will 11.  Horatio did not get the guy at GB and he is not a minion.[/sblock]

Mogryn is successful in gathering a small bucketful of non-flammable liquids, sufficient to douse part of the fire and keep it from spreading right away, but whatever goop is burning on those torches is burning VERY hot and boiling off the remaining puddle.
[sblock=fire]It doesn't look like it will spread this round or next, it would have otherwise.  Good thinking, but the equipment wasn't there.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 11, 2008)

The goblin in the hall to the north throws a torch down in front of him, then sneaks out the back door, lighting another torch as he goes.
The two hoggoblins try unsuccessfully to push Kalon away from the goblin.
The goblin throws his torch at the bar.  Kalon takes the opportunity to wound the goblins left arm, but the torch flies true.  It strikes the bottles behind the bar which explode in a wall of flame, the bark is rolling around feverish trying to put out the flames on himself after diving out from behind the bar.  A few of the townsfolk have picked up chairs and ineffectually attack the Hobgoblins in support of Kalon.
[sblock=rolls]BullRush vs. Kalon Fort. 14 (1d20 5=6)BullRush vs. Kalon Fort. 14 (1d20 5=9)Kalon OA vs 16 AC (1d20 9=25, 2d4 3=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 11, 2008)

"Card game is over boys, Time to clear out!"  Brock cries as he continues past the fireplace.  Aiming briefly to carefully slip an arrow past Kalon.  The arrow strikes its mark.  "Call it payback."

(moveR12:std,  attackT14:std)  (attack T14: 23vs19ac, hit:11dm. roll)
(Hp 19/24)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 11, 2008)

*Keyleth*

_“We need to get on the street, they must be all over the place.”_

Keyleth moves back towards the front and unleashes a sacred flame against the nearest hobgoblin foe.

OOC: Move to S9, Sacred Flame against HG on U13 (hit (Reflex 15, including -2 for cover) for 8 damage),
Kalon gains 2 temporary hit points.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 11, 2008)

Kalon swings hard at the goblin, coming close enough to decapitating him to shake his fighting willpower.  Fortunately, when the goblin ducks out of the way, Kalon's glaive slices into the neck of a hobgoblin standing next to him.

Kalon removes his blade as the hobgoblin slides to the floor.

"We're gonna need a water brigade in here!"


[sblock=ooc]
Standard: Attack GB. Cleave vs. 16 AC GB (1d20+6=22, 2d4+3=8) and cleave into the HG at U13, killing him.  I mark the GB.

GB has taken 16 damage and is marked.

[sblock=My Stats]
Speed 6

Temp Hit Points: 2
Hit Points 29/29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges 11

Armor Class 17
Fortitude 14
Reflex 12
Will 13

OA: +9 vs. AC (2d4+3)
CC: +6 vs. AC (2d4+3)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 11, 2008)

Seeing the fire continue to burn, and the new flames spread elsewhere, Mogryn realizes that he is fighting a losing battle.  Instead of continuing pointlessly, he instead encourages the humans around him to flee the building.  It is lost, he growls.  We can not save it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 11, 2008)

*Kazim*

Seeing the pair flee, and not wanting to follow them through the fire, Kazim turns his attention to the rest of the room.  Seeing the barkeep rolling around trying to put out the fire that burns him, Kazim goes to help him.

[sblock=Actions]Move to barkeep and attempt a heal check to give him a save to put out the fire.  Roll Lookup
Heal:  18 vs DC:  15--Success[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]Same as before.[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 11, 2008)

Horatio looks in dismay as the goblin throw the torch and slip away; there is nothing he can do about it. “This place is going up in flames. We Need to Get Out! And Fast!” he shouts.
‘We are also going to need a way out as both exits are blocked by fire’, He think’s,’ I can’t deal with the bar the fire there is to strong, but maybe my magic can dose the fire at the door.’ ​ 

[sblock=Actions]
Move to S8 use *Prestidigitation* (wizard cantrip, standard action, range 2) to dose of the fire at U6. I don’t think Prestidigitation can handle the fire at the other door but perhaps it can this one. 
[/sblock]​


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 11, 2008)

The remaining goblin takes a desperate strike at Kalon.  He nicks the haft of the glaive.  The goblin tries to scurry back against the wall but Kalon brutally puts him down.
[sblock=stats]Vs. Kalon AC 17 (1d20 5=14, 1d6 2=7)
shift back into corner
OA Vs. GB AC 16 (1d20 9=17, 2d4 3=6)
Kill goiblin[/sblock]
Kazim gets the barkeep up and moving, Horatio douses the fire near the front entrance that Mogryn got a start on
Mogryn gets the people moving, and someone shouts that there is a well behind the tavern.  The patrons start a bucket brigade to keet the inn from going up.  
You get the fire out very quickly, and are dousing the last flames behind the bar when the town guards rush in.

 "What's going on here now?" they ask.

[sblock=ooc]Combat Over.  100 XP.  Short Rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 11, 2008)

*Horatio*
When the battle is over and the fires put out Horatio leans on one of the tables that miraculously survived the fight intact gathering his breath. This short burst of action involved more violence then he had ever experienced. With the fear and the excitement fading away his mind clears enough to notice small details previously ignored. When the attackers smashed through the door they shouted a peculiar battle cry “for the hand… for Sinruth…”. He has heard it before during his studies but what was the connection. Perhaps if he can recognize the goblins tribe or religion it will come back to him. ​ 
[sblock=ooc] history and nature checks (1d20+9=23, 1d20+7=27) [/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 11, 2008)

"Everyone here is fine." Brock states and turns toward the survivors.  "The Barkeep should recover just fine and the structure is repairable." 
As the guards eyes drift over the remains and toward the armed companions he remarks, "Thanks to their valiant efforts many lives were saved." The guards seem to ease and Brock returns to the topic at hand.  "Whats your situation and how much of the town was attacked?" He asks.  

(Quietly)  "Oh... and would you know where I could procure some new pants?  Mine seem to have developed a hole in them."  Said only half jokingly.

(-1 healing surge:Hp 24/24,  -2 arrows:unrecoverable.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 11, 2008)

Kazim wipes his blade on the cloak of a dead goblin. Sheathing it on his back, he helps the patrons put out the fire. When the guards come in, Kazim half listen's to his friend's explanations. Standing still and quiet, he contemplates Kayleth's words before chaos broke out. _Was this part of his final test? His master hinted at a real battle. Would he sacrifice innocents like that? No_, the genasi thought. _I have known him for only a short time, but he wouldn't do such a thing. _His mind wanders back to the battle cry the hobgoblins shouted upon their dramatic entrance. "The Hand.."

[sblock=History]1d20+9= 23     http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1807278/ [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 11, 2008)

Mogryn does his best to remain out of the way of the guards.  He doesn't hide, but he doesn't meet their gaze or do anything to draw attention to himself.  He has been subjected to the prejudices of such people too often in the past to tempt it unnecessarily.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 11, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth assesses the situation, to see if anyone is in need of her healing talents or prayers.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 11, 2008)

Kalon clears a corner of the bar and lines up the bodies of the dead goblins, rifleing through their pockets for anything useful or telling, all the while racking his mind to recall any information in The Hand or Sinruth.

That job finished, Kalon then turns to the guards, "What's going on elsewhere?"

[sblock=ooc]Perception; Nature; Religion (1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=24, 1d20+4=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 12, 2008)

[sblock=Religion]Sinruth is a hobgoblin name that is supposed to have prophetic meaning to their race, associated with a legendary warrior emerging.  It has often been seen to become extreemly popular for young hobgoblins to be given this name after demoralizing defeats of their armies.[/sblock]
[sblock=History]The first "hand" that comes to mind is the Red Hand of Doom, a mighty army that ran across the land like a scythe 50 years ago.  They threatened the village of Brindol and the entire Elsir vale before they were stopped by mighty heroes.  Brindol contains many mementos of their defeat.[/sblock]

In conversing with the guards, you find that there were some other shouts around the town, but this is the worst they saw.  By now, you have spilled into the street in front of the bar.

As you’ve been talking to the guards, you’ve been hearing shouts in the distance. But now those shouts are a lot closer, and a throng of townsfolk comes running around the street corner to the north.

They’re fleeing a curious sight: a full-grown ogre pulling a wagon by a yoke around its waist. The ogre holds a cask in one hand and a massive club in the other.  Riding atop the wagon are two hobgoblins with bows.

Keyleth and Mognyr are aware first, and are able to act before the Ogre and hobgoblins.
[sblock=ooc]
Keyleth;Brock;Kazim;Mognyr;Horatio;Kalon;Badguys
 (1d20 2=22, 1d20 4=12, 1d20 2=15, 1d20 3=21, 1d20 1=5, 1d20-1=16, 1d20 6=17)

Please post a mini status for me. 
Name, hp, max hp, surges, Action Point[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]Ogre HP 111/111; AC 19; Fortitude 21, Reflex 16, Will 16
Hogoblin 1 HP 39/39; AC 17; Fortitude 13, Reflex 15, Will 13
Hogoblin 1 HP 39/39; AC 17; Fortitude 13, Reflex 15, Will 13[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 12, 2008)

[sblock=Horatio mini-stats]
*Horatio*
Hp 24/24
Surges 8 (Surge value 6 hp)
Action Point 1 ​ 
AC 14
Fort 13
Ref 15
Will 15​ 
2nd Wind 1 
Orb of Imposition 1
Icy Terrain 1
Sleep 1​[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 13, 2008)

[sblock=Stats]
Hit Points 29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges 10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage) [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2008)

*Keyleth (HP 24/24, HS 8/8, AP 1)*

Seeing the monstrosity and the hobgoblins on the wagon, Keyleth immediately closes in and welcomes them with Melora's holy light.


OOC: Move to T17; Lance of Faith on HG (O12) (15 vs. Reflex (hit unless he has cover); 6 Damage);
if the attack hits, Horatio gets +2 to his next attack roll against the same hobgoblin.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 13, 2008)

Mogryn moves swiftly toward the ogre, breaking into a full sprint once he passes the humans.  With an animalistic howl he throws himself at the large creature, falchion swinging in a mighty arc.

[sblock=ooc] Move action: move to T13
Standard Action: Ferocious Charge with Howling Strike, hits AC 21 for 16 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP 31/31, surges 11/11
Speed 7
Action Points 1
Perception 18
Insight 11

Defenses
AC 16
Fort 15
Ref 13
Will 11

Swift Charge []
Ferocious Charge [x]
Great Cleave []

Bloodhunt Rage []
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 13, 2008)

The Ogre does his best to ignore Mogryn, and gets past Mogryn, but receives a wicked slash in doing so.
He hurls a flaming barrel of pitch near the bar entrance.  The barrel explodes, Horatio and Kalon are caught in the blast but are unharmed.   You see many more barrels and lit torches on the cart.
Seeing the nearby Threat, both hobgoblins fire at the gnoll.  Their arrows fly true, biting deep into Mogrym's flesh.

OOC:  Mogrym is bloodied.

[sblock=terrain]The green shrubbery parts of the map are waist deep bushes, there are gaps, so they don't impede movement but can provide concealment.  The Yellow burst is not actually on fire.  Also, I was a little harsh about how hard it was to douse or put out fires.  If you desire to try, let me know.[/sblock][sblock=rolls]Mog OA on Ogre's movement: Mog OA (1d20 6=18,  2d4 3=8)
Cask burst Ref hor 15 kal 12 (1d20 1,1d20-1=[13, 1], [10, -1])
Arrow 1 mog 7 dmgVs mog AC 16 (1d20 9=16, 1d10 4=7)
Arrow 2 mog 9, H1 +1vs MogVs mog AC 16 (1d20 11=29, 1d10 4=9)[/sblock]
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 15/31[15], HS 11[7], AP 1;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8[6], AP 1; +2 Attack Hobgoblin 2
Kazim HP 29/29[12], HS 10[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 29/29[14], HS 11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8[6], AP 1;
-------------------
Ogre    HP 87/111[55];
Hogoblin 1    HP 39/39[19]; +1 Hit Mogryn
Hogoblin 2    HP 33/39[19]; Horatio has bonus
[sblock=defenses]Ogre AC 19; Fortitude 21, Reflex 16, Will 16
Hogoblins AC 17; Fortitude 13, Reflex 15, Will 13[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 13, 2008)

"@#$&!"
Running became instinct.  Brock hit the wall and dropped to one knee.  He couldn't hear anything but the ringing in his ears.  The headache would come later he knew.  He loaded his bow, released, and cursed again.  

(move V19:std,  attack Ogre:std,  gather:minor,  cussing:free)
(attack Ogre:  19vsAC,  10dmg.  roll)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 14, 2008)

Kalon moves away from the fire, toward the ogre, and try as he might, can't strike the large foe.

He does, however, manage to get the ogre's attention.

"You're mine, big guy"

[sblock=ooc]
Move to S14.
Standard: Passing Attack vs. Ogre (1d20+6=9, 2d4+3=8) Elven Accuracy Reroll: Passing Attack Elven Accuracy (1d20+6=10) IC hates me.  I mark the Ogre.
I'd heal Mogrym, but bloodied Gnolls are way sexier than non-bloodied gnolls.  Let's just get him some Temp HPs![/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 14, 2008)

For a moment Horatio is shaken by the oger’s size and ferocity “That monsterity is as ugly as it is huge” he mumbles as he. However Keyleth’s prayer help’s him to regain his resolve. “The bigger they are the harder they fall, and I have just the spell to help it in that”. Horatio spot’s a perfect opportunity and cast the most powerful spell he has, channeling the magic through his orb to make the best of it. To his complete astonishment only one of the humanoids is affected. Angered by his poor performance Horatio call in his reserve of inner strength to strike his foes with a blast of arcane cold, this time with better success. Ice cover the ground at the monsters feet and disappear immediately, the mighty oger is knocked prone by the power of the blast and so do one of the hobgoblins. Feeling spent and exposed to the monsters retaliation he rushes to the concealment of nearby bushes. ​ 
[sblock=ooc] Standard action Sleep +4 vs will area burst 2 in 20 centerd at Q16 oger hob1 hob2 (1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=13, 1d20+6=8) hobgoblin 1 is slowed (save end -2 to save from orb) and if it fail the first save falls unconscious (save end). Free action Orb of Imposition on h1. ​Action point to cast Icy Terrain +4 vs reflex area brust 1 in 10 at Q16 oger hob1 hob2 (1d20+4=24, 1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=15, 1d6+4=8) oger is hit crit for 10 hp, h2 is for 8, both are knocked prone. Minor action cancel Icy terrain. Move action to Y18. [/sblock]

*[sblock=Stats]*
Hp 24/24
Surges 8/8 (Surge 6 hp)

Perception 14 
Insight 17 

AC 14
Fort 13
Ref 15
Will 15

Action Point 0
2nd Wind 1 
Orb of Imposition 0
Icy Terrain 0 
Sleep 0 [/sblock]​


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Kalon was in your sleep burst.  Dnd since the transparency is in your favor in other way, it stands. Vs. Kalon Will 13 (1d20 4=12) You missed him too though.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 14, 2008)

Grimacing in pain, but eager to return the favor, Mogryn launches himself at the wagon, vaulting onto the space behind the archers.  Once there, he sneers at them, canine lips pulling back from his long, pointed teeth, and with a bloodcurdling growl swings at the nearer one, then brings his blade around in a deadly arc designed to decapitate both.

[sblock=ooc] Going all out here,
Move action: Move and jump to O16, athletics check 16.
Standard Action: assuming he gets to O16, Bloodhunt Rage vs. the hobgob in P16, Hits AC 15 for 22 damage, miss deals 11 (I'm not sure which one is prone).  Damage should actually be 22/12 thanks to Bloodhunt Rage.
Action Point: Great Cleave vs. hobs, hits AC 25 vs P16, AC 15 vs. P17 for 13 damage .  Again, one should be prone, so it might hit P17.  Damage should actually be 16 thanks to Bloodhunt Rage.

If either goes to 0, Mogryn gets 3 temp hit points.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP 15/31, surges 11/11
Speed 7
Action Points 0
Perception 18
Insight 11

Defenses
AC 16
Fort 15
Ref 13
Will 11

Swift Charge []
Ferocious Charge [x]
Great Cleave [x]

Bloodhunt Rage [x]
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 14, 2008)

OOC: Game on.  H1 was prone, and now is dead.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 14, 2008)

Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 29/29[12], HS 10[7], AP 1;
-------------------
Ogre    HP 67/111[55]; Marked(Kalon); prone, slowed (save ends)
Hobgoblin 1    HP 39/39[19]; +1 Hit Mogryn; slowed (save -2 ends), if fail first save unconscious
Hobgoblin 2 dead
-------------------
Next Round
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 15/31[15], 3 tp, HS 11[7], AP 1; bloodhunt rage
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8[6], AP 1; +2 Attack Hobgoblin 2
Kalon HP 21/29[14], HS 11[7], AP 1; slowed (save ends)
[sblock=defenses]Ogre AC 19; Fortitude 21, Reflex 16, Will 16
Hogoblins AC 17; Fortitude 13, Reflex 15, Will 13[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 14, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim moves closer to the ogre his blade catching fire as he moves, "Get...Out...Morgrym!" Holding his blade out in front of him, a swirling blast of fire engulfs the ogre and the hobgoblin, as well as some of the barrels in the wagon. Hoping to strike at the ogre while it is down, Kazim whispers an arcane word and his blade begins to hum. He strikes at the ogre, but his blade can't find a place through it's tough hide.



[sblock=Actions]Move to S16. Attack Ogre/hob with flame cyclone. Vs Ogre: 11, vs hob 18. 9 damage Roll Lookup

AP to use booming blade on prone ogre. Miss Roll Lookup

If Ogre attacks I will use my daily, frost backlash: +7 to hit, +9 if ogre is still prone. 3d8+4 cold damage, half damage on miss.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges 10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage (expended)

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage) (expended, maybe)

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth heads around the wagon to get into a safer spot, while her eyes stay fixed on the ogre. Another ray of light races towards the big brute and burns him.


OOC: Hunter's Quarry on Ogre;
Move to O13, without getting adjacent to the Ogre;
Lance of Faith on Ogre (20 vs. Reflex; damage 7);
Kalon gets a +2 power bonus against the Ogre for his next attack.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 14, 2008)

The remaining hobgoblin scrambles backwards off the cart.  It misses Mogryn with his bow.  It shakes off the unconsciousness.
The ogre slowly stands up, nearly drops Kalon with one blow, but still seems groggy.
[sblock=rolls]Vs. Mog ac 16; save vs sleep (1d20 11=15, 1d10 4=6, 1d20=15)
Ogre vs Kalon AC 17; take best of 2; save vs sleep (1d20 11=30, 1d20 11=18,  2d10 5=17, 1d20=3)[/sblock]
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8[6], AP 1; HQ Ogre
Mogrym HP 15/31[15], 3 tp, HS 11[7], AP 1; bloodhunt rage
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 29/29[12], HS 10[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 4/29[14], HS 11[7], AP 1; bloodied; slowed (save ends); +2 against Ogre
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8[6], AP 1;
-------------------
Ogre    HP 53/111[55]; Bloodied; Marked(Kalon); HQ(Keyleth); slowed (save ends)
Hobgoblin 1    HP 31/39[19];
Hobgoblin 2 dead
[sblock=defenses]Ogre AC 19; Fortitude 21, Reflex 16, Will 16
Hogoblins AC 17; Fortitude 13, Reflex 15, Will 13[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 14, 2008)

Load, aim, release.  Load twice, aim once, release.  Cross fingers, pray, and watch Hob archer die.  "Lucky, just lucky."

(attack hob:std,  action point;free,  daily power:std)
(attack1 Hob: 19vsAC, 14dmg. roll) 
 (attack2 both: 18vsAC, 22dmg. missed Ogre. roll2)
(expended: daily pwr, action pt)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 14, 2008)

You watch the hobgoblin fall to the ground.

[sblock=ooc]I had a little trouble figuring out your post, MrRusty.  I'm pointing out the death just so we are all clear.  Any posts after the Ogre reaches 0hp may be retconned.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth continues to attack the ogre, hurting him further, while keeping an eye on Kalon. A quick prayer to Melora helps him regain some of this strength.


OOC: Sacred Flame on Ogre (19 vs. Reflex; damage 9 + 3 = 12 total);
Kalon gains 2 temporary hit points;
Healing Word on Kalon (he regains 7 + Healing Surge Value)
Hunter's Quarry ends.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 14, 2008)

"Melora...give me strength" Kalon says as he swings his glaive with full force at the Ogre.  The brutal blow rips through the ogre, giving him a massive wound.

Kalon then groggily says, "You want more of that?  I can handle what you deal out, can you handle me?" as he steps sloser to the Ogre.

[sblock=ooc]
Minor Action:  Healing Word; Healing Word (1d6=3), so I heal 10 hp.

Standard Action: Brute Strike on Ogre (1d20+8=28, 2d4+3=11)<I misrolled damage...which doesn't matter because I critted him, so I do max: 27 damage.  He is marked.

Move Action:  Shift to S15

End of Turn:
Saving Throw (slow) (1d20=1) Still slowed.

Kalon HP 28 (3)/29[14], HS 9[7], AP 1; slowed (save ends)
Ogre HP 26/111[55]; bloodied, marked (Kalon), slowed (save ends)[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 14, 2008)

Horatio is mortified, in haste to strike down the brutes he acted recklessly and hit a friend as well. In his mind he can his old mentor Rudgrub _‘You will not become a true wizard if you do not pay attention even to smallest of details…’_. To make things worse Kalon suffer a brutal hit from the ogre, fortunately melora favors her followers and the paladin come out of it much better then the ogre. Realizing the best way to help his friend is to finish the ogre quickly Horatio try to hit it once more with arcane frost but the ogre easily doges the ray. ​ 
OOC: Attack ogre with Ray of Frost (1d20+4=7, 1d6+4=5) miss.​
[sblock=Stats]
Hp 24/24
Surges 8/8 (Surge 6 hp)​ 
Perception 14 
Insight 17 ​ 
AC 14
Fort 13
Ref 15
Will 15​ 
Action Point 0
2nd Wind 1 
Orb of Imposition 0
Icy Terrain 0
Sleep 0​[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 14, 2008)

With the hobgoblins out of the way, Mogryn climbs out of the cart and charges the ogre once more, but his wounds cause enough distraction that his sword glances off the cart, failing to injure the ogre.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: climb out of wagon, to N15.
Standard Action: Charging Howling Strike vs. Ogre, hits AC 14 for 14 damage.  Figures.  The more bonuses I get, the lower the dice roll.  [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 15, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim, now flanking with Morgrym, strikes out with his blade once more, the humming blade this time finds it's way through the ogre's hide.  The genasi stomps his foot upon the ground, and the ground shakes in response beneath the ogre's feet, hurling it to the ground where the creature violently hits it's head against the cobblestones.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard:  booming blade:  Hit AC 28, 8 damage, 7 more if the ogre moves away from me.  Roll Lookup

Minor:  earthshock racial power.  21 rto hit 8 damage.  Roll Lookup
It ogre is still up, I'll mark it with my aegis of shielding.
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 15, 2008)

The ogre's head hits the ground with a sickening crunch.  It's body twitches slightly then grows still.

You a crowd of grateful townsful surround you, telling tales of attacks all over.  You hear some shouting, it seems to be coming mainly from the north.

[sblock=ooc]You can probably take a short rest.  Milestone, gain an Action Point.  109XP.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 15, 2008)

Kalon leans against a nearby building..."let me get my breath, then we can find more of these brutes rampaging through the city and put an end to them."


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 15, 2008)

Brock retrieves any usable arrows from the bodies to refill his quiver.  His hearing was beginning to return and he wished it wasn't.  The sounds of chaos were everywhere.  "Kalons right.  Catch your breath and be ready for more fighting."  Brock shouts.  "We wont be able to put out all the fires until all the fighting is over."

"Horatio!  Keyleth!  If u could put a plan of action together, we could use one."  He continues.  "Mogryn! Kazim!  Boost me onto the roof will you.  We need a look around." Shouting loudly. "As for all you townsfolk!  Its not safe here!  Get moving while you still can!"

[sblock=ooc]If Charwoman Gene could decide and roll for the roof climbing, that would be great.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 15, 2008)

With a feral sneer aimed at the dead ogre, Mogryn forces himself to calm his awakened rage.  Once his muscles stop twitching and his lips again cover his teeth, he walks over and boosts Brock up to the roof.  He then sits down to catch his breath.

[sblock=ooc] spend 2 healing surges, which should put him at 29/31 hit points. [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 15, 2008)

You see fires burning throughout the town, and what might be a battle at the bridge out of town.  A group of guards come over, congratulate you on taking down the ogre and ask you to join them at the bridge.
[sblock=ooc]I;m sick and about to crash for a LONG sleep.  I promise an update before Monday 5:00pm EST.  I likely will post before then, but I make no promises.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2008)

*Keyleth (HP 24/24[12], HS 8[6], AP 2)*



Redclaw said:


> [sblock=ooc] spend 2 healing surges, which should put him at 29/31 hit points. [/sblock]




OOC: Not so fast. 


Once the fighting is over for the moment, Keyleth uses her remaining healing prayer to heal Mogrym, before everyone sits down to catch their breath.


OOC: Healing Word on Mogrym (he regains 5 + Healing Surge Value)


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 15, 2008)

Once the fight is over Horatio takes a moment to regain his breath.

He then goes to the wagon the ogre was pulling to examine it’s contents especially the kegs of pitch.

Horatio then locates a villager with some authority, or at least one that is calm. “Excuse me sir but I believe this wagonload of pitch kegs can be of use in defending the town, perhaps some your people can carry it to the bridge. In any event you should at least get it away from any fire.” 

He then returns to the rest of the group “I believe the townsfolk can handle the fires on their own, we should hurry to the bridge where we can be of more assistance. I just hope we won’t encounter many foes as tough as this ogre.”​

[sblock=OOC]Nature, arcane (1d20+7=23, 1d20+9=10) and perception (1d20+4=15) checks to examine wagon.Assuming I finds nothing special.  Insight and diplomacy (1d20+7=15, 1d20+2=21) to deal with townsfolk.[/sblock] ​


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 15, 2008)

My thanks, Mogryn says to Keyleth as he recovers.  We make a mighty pack.  But what has led these creatures to make such a risky strike on the city?  Realizing he has spoken more than he usually does in a week, Mogryn suddenly quiets down and focuses on studying the street for signs of further problems.

[sblock=ooc] With the healing word, that should get Mogryn to full hit points, still spending 2 healing surges.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 16, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim looks over the body of the ogre for anything of value, before slowly walking over to the guards.  Hearing them request their prescence at the bridge gets the genasi thinking.  _Perhaps my master was out looking for a suitable challenge for me.  Perhaps seeing the hobs coming he fled back into the city and is helping defend the bridge.  _"We'll go," he said to the guards, "all of us."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth nods approval. _“Is there more fighting at the bridge? It appears so. Let's hurry then, the townsfolk need our help.”_


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 16, 2008)

Brock hops from the roof unsettled by the view.  He lands just fine and gathers for combat.  "Right, lets get going."  He sets off north at a leisurely pace.   "Last one there is a dead ogre."

OOC:  roof jump:  athletics21 vs. dc15, roll


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 17, 2008)

As you and most of the able-bodied citizens of the city rush the bridge, you see the last of the raiders running away and the people of Brindol are shouting orders about tending to the wounded, and putting out m ore remaining fires.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 18, 2008)

You all assist the townsfolk of Brindol with tending to the wounded and putting out fires.  You receive an early morning to talk with an important membet of the town council, Councilmember Eoffram Troyas.

[sblock=ooc]I will continue moving the cinematic in 8-hour gaps if I hear nothing.  Councilor Troyas would love nothing netter to just talk at you while youm listen attentively.[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Dawn came quickly and found Brock overlooking the Northern Bridge.  Beds were few and sleeping on the floor had left him stiff.  Messengers and refugees on horseback left hurriedly from the gatehouse.  "Word will spread of the attack here.  Help will come."  He said calmly.  

Carriages of wood, rubble, and stone moved through Bristol slowly.  Rebuilding would take time.  His thoughts turned to yesterday.  "Like a wild stampede the raiders left.  Hopefully the frantic trail should prove easy to follow."  
He chuckled.  "Ha ha, Mogryn could hound them just from their smell alone."  He turned and walked slowly south.  The meeting with the council members was in a hour, he had time.  He walked the morning streets in silence.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 18, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim helped those in need as much as he could.  He returned to his master's place, hoping to find he'd returned, only to be disappointed.  With little else to do, he helped gather the dead for burial and identification.  His master was not among them either.  Kazim heads to bed late, much more late than he expected.  He wandered through town, asking anybody that is up if they have seen his master.  His attempts are half-hearted, for his mind wanders to the events of the day, and the meeting with the councilman on the morrow.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth was busy helping the wounded. Her healing skills and prayers were in high demand after the attack.

_“I wonder what the councilman is going to tell us... most likely there is more to do for us. Maybe this wasn't just a plundering attack?”_


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 18, 2008)

Your audience with Councilor Troyas takes place in a tavern that has been presssed into service as his office.  Councilor Troyas is a tall, well-built human with black hair and dark eyes.  As Councilmember Eoffram Troyas greets you solemnly, he makes eye contact with each of you in turn. “I am considering something, and I wished to speak to you about it in person—and in private.  I know some of you have been in Brindol for some time, and some of you are newcomers.  What are your intentions now?”

[sblock=ooc]Skill Challenge Level: 1.  XP: 200
Complexity: 2 (requires 6 successes before 3 failures).
Primary Skills: Diplomacy, Insight. DC(15)

I will be flexible in interpreting the use of other skills.  I will be giving secret bonuses based of what you say in addition to your rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 18, 2008)

Unable to provide much comfort to the citizens of the town, and unwilling to trust the hobgoblin retreat, Mogryn spends his time helping the town guard, or what is left of them, watch for a second wave.  To anyone observing him, the gnoll appears twitchy and ready to spring at a moment's notice.  Clearly he is upset at having been caught unawares.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Not being well versed in the art of diplomacy, Keyleth was usually good at reading the intentions of others and so the cleric tries to figure out whether the councilman just wants to question them or whether he wanted to make a picture for himself before offering them a mission of trust, but this human proved very hard to read.


OOC: Insight (natural 1).


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Brock moves to convince Troyas they can be trusted.  "You are a keen man if you have known our whereabouts these many nights.  We would obviously do well not to try to hide anything from your eyes, Councilman."  Brock says straightforwardly.  "I can assure you, our intentions lie with my arrows...  in the cold heart of the enemies of Bristol."  However Troyas' expression doesn't change and Brock wonders if he was expecting this approach?


OOC: diplomacy 18:speech, insight 14:sense his motive. roll.


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 18, 2008)

The night after the fight Horatio was even more quiet then usual, sitting at the nearly burnt tavern he went over his books and notes trying to recall more information about the ancient army none as “the Hand”  and the goblin prophet Sinruth. He wished he can consult some the tomes at the royal library, but this provincial town had nothing to equal it.

Horatio was surprised to be included with the people Councilmember Troyas invited. He wasn’t sure in what way he can help as fighting goblin, and worse monstrosities, was not his expertise. He was not one to ignore official request and so early morning he was at the councilmember’s office. When Troyas asked about their intentions Horatio’s first thought was to be on the next wagon out of town. Then he remembered that according to the kingdom law any one holding official position is required to assist the local authorities in a time of crisis. It also accrued to him that the royal library operated under a royal charter, and that he was a member of this institute, even if a very junior one, therefore it was his duty to help the councilmember.

“Honorable councilmember as an unintended representative of the curt”, here Horatio explains the requirement of the law as mentioned above, “I am at your service regarding the threat to this town. I can only speak for my self but I believe that my friends here will do like ways. I am cruise about the attack yesterday, was there any sign suggesting an event like this was immanent? Do you know what is the reason for it, or what was it purpose?”

OOC: during the conversation Horatio will try to understand if the councilmember has other motives then helping the town.
Insight check (1d20+7=17) success.​


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 18, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Quick update:  I will take history as a check DC 15 once.  And indimidate is an autofailure.  I will post a more IC thing soon after work.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 19, 2008)

"Hearing your reponses, I have high hopes that you will be the right ones to help us.  The raiders have kidnapped six citizens of Brindol, as well as several important items.  These items are museum pieces from the Red Hand invasion years ago.  Would you be willing to help us get them back?", Councilor Troias pauses, awaiting your reply...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim, standing still watching the councilman, finally speaks.  "The Red Hand came upon this area many years ago, and now some upstart goblinoids are coming in the area and attacking the town once again.  They killed many yesterday, and stole items of interest from the previous campaign.  These items must have great significance to them, especially if they plan on renewing their raids under a new master.  Sinruth is the name more than likely."
[sblock=history]Nat 20, 29.  
 
Roll Lookup

[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 19, 2008)

"Yes, genasi, that is troubling, but do you offer your aid?"
[sblock=insight]If  you've beaten a 15 Insight this encounter you realize that it seems he is checking to see if you will take the job before a reward is offered.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]I have scrapped this skill challenge.  The next one will be better laid out.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim nods, a new purpose in his eyes.  "Yes, I'll help, in whatever way I can," he says in his normal slow manner of speech.  "You mentioned kidnappings?  Who are we looking for."  A faint glimmer of hope shows in Kazim's golden eyes as he wonders if this could be the fate of his master.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 19, 2008)

"There were several victims. Jalissa, an acolyte of Ioun, the cook, Mirtala, Adronsius the alchemist, Kartenix the guard captain, and his 8-year-old son, Thurann.  Sertanian, the castellan of the Hall of Great Valor, was also taken."

"The items that were taken include an ornate, gilded dragoncrest helm, a ceremonial platinum longsword, a set of three shields with the Red Hand insignia, a set of iron gauntlets with extensive filigree, and a heraldic battle standard depicting two hands clasped in a handshake."

"The council is prepared to offer 200 gold for the return of the items and 200 gold for the rescue of the prisoners.  Can you accept these terms?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth listens to what the councilman knows about the situation and then says: _“We will gladly offer our help to recover what was stolen and to bring back the people.”_


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 19, 2008)

*Horatio*
“Councilmember Troyas we shell depart within the hour to retrieve those unfortunate people to be taken by goblins. We shell seek the stolen artifacts as well for I fear they were not simply taken as loot but rather hold some meaning to the goblins. Perhaps they were artifacts captured when the army of the Hand roamed this land. I do recall that the sage Gullbret mentioned in her classic assay ‘Sword of the Gods – Military Conflicts of Faith’ something about Sinruth but what was it exactly she worte…”

OOC: History check (1d20+9=27) for knowledge about stolen items.​


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 19, 2008)

[sblock=history]The items all have significant significance in their symbolism from the battles to defeat the Red Hand several generations ago.[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 19, 2008)

"I'll right, its settled then.  Now all we have to do is march straight to ..."  Brock flinches.  "Uh, anybody know where we are going, other than north?"  He turns to Horatio.  "Remember anything about a Redhand camp or fortress?  Anything to pinpoint where they might have gone?" He motions to Troyas.  "Councilman?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2008)

*Keyleth*

_“There might be tracks to follow,”_ Keyleth offers.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 19, 2008)

"We have also captured a prisoner.  He is in the town square if you want to interrogate him before setting off."

[sblock=ooc]I need a consensus before I set the scene next.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 19, 2008)

Kalon's eyes widen when a prisoner is mentioned.

"I definitely think we should talk to this prisoner and see what he can tell us or, barring that, track back the aparantly large group of goblins that attacked the town last night...the ground should be soft from the recent rains, and at the very least, an ogre tied to a cart full of hobgoblins and pitch should leave an impression."


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 19, 2008)

*Horatio*​“Yes we should speak with the prisoner before we do anything else. We may learn where the kidnapped townsfolk are held, for I am not familiar with the lay of the land around here. Nor do I recall if the Red Hand had a stronghold hereabout.”


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 20, 2008)

Mogryn attempts to keep from looking to feral as he nods his agreement.  I can follow the trail even if we wait.  Interrogation is good.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 20, 2008)

"Fine by me" Brock smirks.  "The more teeth you knock out of a hob the prettier they get."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 20, 2008)

Just as the guards said, there’s a lone hobgoblin in stocks and shackles here. His wounds from last night’s battle have been bandaged, but a number of tomatoes on the ground near him and on the surface of the stocks indicate that his treatment hasn’t been completely kind.  There are two guards, one on either side of him, within a few feet.  You can see his tunic has some sort of symbol on it, but it is not clear.

He takes one weary look at you and says, “I ain’t saying nothin’ unless you people let me go.”
[sblock=ooc]
Skill Challenge
Level: 1.
XP: 200
Complexity: 2 (requires 6 successes before 3 failures).
I will be running this a little bit improv.  This will run in rounds.  Everyone get one skill check or power use or standard action. You can move where you wish, and say what you want within reason.  I will try to update as quickly I can.
You should tell me what you do and say, if you think you are using a skill use one per round.
The DC will be 10, 15 or 20, try any skills you think are appropriate.  Some may have better effects than others.
You can choose to do something to help with other people's checks, one Aid Another action per check, DC10 give a +2 bonus.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 20, 2008)

"Now might be a good time to practice my accuracy with the bow."  Brock grins happily.  "Can someone find me a large tomato for the top of our friends head?"  Brock tilts his head toward the party and lets his suggestion linger comically.  "Or does someone have a better idea?"

OOC: party members need to beat insight dc10 to catch Brock's drift and play along. (Russian Roulette)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 20, 2008)

The guards see where you are going and are quite convincing at playing along, but something about the way you deliver the lines comes across as forced.  The hobgoblin does not seem particularly convonced of your imminent firing of the bow.
[sblock=rolls]You didn't roll the Bluff component of your William Tell Routine.  I rolled for you, sorry.Guard Insight DC10, Brock Bluff DC 15, Guard Bluff DC10 to Aid Brock. (1d20 1=12, 1d20 1=21, 1d20-1=1, 1d20 2=12)[/sblock][sblock=skill challenge]0 successes, 1 failure.  Bluff DC is now 20.  All but Brock can take a turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2008)

*Keyleth*

_“So, we are negotiating your release then... but what do you have to offer for your life? What kind of information can you give us, and how will we know you are not lying to us?”_


OOC: Keyleth would like to use Insight (22) to judge the intentions of the captive, whether he is willing to answer them truthfully or not, if they truely offer to let him go (which, of course, we would have to ask the guard captain or whoever is in charge of the captive, before we can actually offer it).


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 20, 2008)

Mogryn moves up to the hobgoblin and carefully pats it down, searching for anything that it might be carrying that might prove useful.  Of course, he doesn't worry about being gentle in the process.

[sblock=ooc] Wow, social skill challenges are not Mogryn's strength.  
Perception check 16[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim stands watching the prisoner and he speaks after the gnoll looks him over.  "You are obviously not being treated well by the city's populace," the genasi says gesturing to the rotten vegetables that surround him.  "Please tell us what we want to know, and we can get you into a cell, outside the public eye, and maybe a lesser sentence."

[sblock=diplomacy]uhh--2 Roll Lookup  [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 21, 2008)

[sblock=Insight]
He's scared, and a more direct threat, rather than an elaborate bluff might work better.
The guards are watching you carefully.  Remembering things you've heard, the guards take the resposibility for protecting the prisoner from direct harm seriously.  Direct injury is a no.
The right words offered expertly might also help.  It would also help if you had some angle on him and his tribe.  (Diplomacy, Intimidate and History are good way to approach.)[/sblock][sblock=Perception]The biggest item of note is his tunic which is prominently marked witht the symbol of a crimson hand.[/sblock][sblock=skill challenge]Challenge Update: 2 succeses, 2 failures.
You are close to the edge.
Aid another does not count as a failure if you don't make the check!  You can even do it "retroactively" for checks that failed by two or less.  You don't even have to specify who you are aiding.[/sblock]

Kazim's words only seem to confuse the hogoblin.  Morgrim's search highlights the symbol on his tunic, and Leyra has some keen observations about how best to proceed.

OOC:  I'm declaring a new round, anyone may post again.


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 21, 2008)

*Horatio*
Horatio has observed the questioning of the prisoner carefully, it was nothing like the academic debates he was used to yet he thought that the hobgoblin may provide useful knowledge if approached the right way.

“You bear the symbol of the red hand, do you know that that army was defeated right at this town years ago. Surly you do not hope to fair any better. Or do you believe that by capturing the artifacts of that defeat your fait will be different today.”

OOC: Horatio uses his knowledge of history (1d20+9=26)once more. Should be a success.​


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kazim*

The Genasi, seeing his words have no effect, pulls his blade free of it's sheathe.  He goes through some blade exercises, showing of his skill with his weapon.  His eyes never leave the hobgoblin though.  His actions provide little spark to his companions words.

[sblock=aid another:  intimidate]meh, 7 to aid another.  Roll Lookup

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth uses a moment when the hobgoblin's attention is on Kazim, to whisper to Mogryn (_“just play along...”_)

_“Let me put it bluntly, hobgoblin, if you are not going to talk, we will have to try more drastic measures...”_ and with that the elf nods her head sideways towards the wild gnoll barbarian. _“it will be easier for you, if you present us with something that makes us truely consider setting you free. You are really not in the position for making demands here.”_


OOC: Intimidate 14 calling for aid.

BTW, is it "Mogryn" or "Mognyr"?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 21, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]







Thanee said:


> OOC: Intimidate 14 so far... calling for aid.



Why?  This guy is chicken.  DC 10. 4 successes, 2 failures[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Was assuming DC 15 for some reason... good, good. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 21, 2008)

Brock leans up against a wooden post and points to the goblin "Those bandages won't keep you healthy for long princess.  I wouldn't want to be out here in the icy mud when the rains come back."  Brock shivers slightly  "Up north, they say the weather can freeze a man." (slowly) "...freeze a man, alive."
He tilts his head and looks the goblin in the eye.  "We wouldn't want that, now would we?"

ooc: nature check of 24. roll.

[sblock=ooc]he's using his knowledge of the weather to "educate" the goblin.  (its a stretch, i know.)[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 21, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]







Mr Rusty said:


> ooc: nature check of 24. roll.



Huh?  Nature?  How are you using woodcraft or knowledge of nature here?  I really don't see it.  You sound like you are trying an intimidate him. I'll keep your d20 roll.  17-1=16 which is more than 10.  5 success, 2 failures.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanee said:


> BTW, is it "Mogryn" or "Mognyr"?[/size][/color]




OOC: That's a good question.  I like Mognyr better, but I think I've picked up Mogryn somewhere along the lone.  Oops.  Mognyr it is.

Mognyr does his best to look intimidating, looming over Keyleth's shoulder and baring his teeth.

[sblock=ooc] Aid other on the next intimidate, success[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 22, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I am not liking how the pre-written challenges interface with how I DM and pbP.  I likely will massively change this soon.  I'm taking your roll as a success and ending the challenge.   Update by 9pm.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 22, 2008)

Morrik proceeds to sing like a canary.  "Sinruth is our great leader of the goblins, and he wants to raise an army and carve out a land he can control and we can share in the fruits of his glory."  We are living under the old Castle Rivenroar for now.  We took the prisoners to bribe  the “undead horrors” that guard part of the ruins." Morrik draws a crude map of the mountain path that leads to Castle Rivenroar.
Morrik doesn’t know anything about the treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valor. “Must have been Sinruth himself, I suppose, because he didn’t say anything
about it,” he says.
"Sinruth sats we are the proud descendants of the Red Hand horde that menaced Brindol years ago."  It’s apparent to a student of history that they have no actual connection with the historic Red Hand. The Red Hand insignia on his tunic is upside-down, for starters.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 22, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim looks to Horatio at the hobgoblin's lie, about being decendants of the Red Hand and shrugs.  Looking to the guards he says, "Make sure he stays unhurt.  Justice will be done here.  No need to ruin our honor by hurting him before his trial."  The genasi steps down away from the prisoner.  "With some idea where we are going, we should probably leave today.  If the prisoners are intended food, we might still have time to save them."


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 22, 2008)

*Horatio*

Noting kazim’s shrug as prisoner proclaim his relationship to historic red hand Horatio answer’s: “Even if the simple grunts lack knowledge of their own past, their leader at least appear to has a better understanding of it. Else he wouldn’t had taken the artifacts from the Hall.” ​ 
Horatio take’s a moment to examine the crude map “From all the beautiful places near here the goblins has chosen to dwell in a ruined castle. I just hope it has nice scenery. If the goblins had managed to drag a wagon down the path it should not be difficult to follow. Keyleth, Brock you are experienced travelers how long do you estimate it will take to reach the castle?”​


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2008)

*Keyleth*

_“I'm not sure, havn't been in that area yet.”_


OOC: Nature 8


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 22, 2008)

"Sure I'll take a look and be able to estimate our travel time in days."

ooc: nature 20. roll.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 22, 2008)

[sblock=ooc nature]8 hours.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 22, 2008)

Hot on the trail of the hobgoblins and their captives, you all head into the mountains northeast of Brindol.  The map aids you in your quest, but getting there isn't easy, even with the map.

In this skill challenge, you must track the goblins to their lair while staying safe from the other dangers of the wilderness.

Skill Challenge
Level: 1.
XP: 300
Complexity: 3 (requires 8 successes before 3 failures).
Primary Skills: Perception, Nature, Endurance.

Perception (DC 18): One or more PCs watch for signs that the hobgoblins have passed this way and otherwise keep the rest of the travelers on track.
Nature (DC 15): One or more PCs use their talent to guide the group around dead ends and natural hazards
such as unstable rock slopes.
Endurance (DC 10): In each set of checks, each character must roll an Endurance check to resist the effects of altitude and exposure to bad mountain weather.

During the challenge the PCs roll multiple sets of skill checks; each set equates to roughly an hour or two of travel.

Everyone must roll at an endurance check every round.  DC 10.  These are being processed in a specific way, they don't instantly translate to failures and successes.
One Character per round can roll Perception. DC 18.  (I recommend Keyleth.  What do you your Elf-eyes see?)
One Character per round can roll Nature.  DC 15. (I recommend Brock)
Everyone else can Aid Another on one roll or the other adding a +2 for a DC 10 success on your own Perception or Nature checks.

You can try a creative skill use to aid any of the above checks.  DC will be 20, unless it is very logical where it will be 15.  Failure will not hurt the party directly.
You can just try a creative skill use straight.  DC will be at least 20.  Failure will hurt the party

Anyone not choosing these actions may use a power or a ritual or some other action to help.  It will gain a success if I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth's keen senses watch out for anything that might help the group stay on track, while the march already begins to wear her down.


OOC: Perception 29; Endurance 9.


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 22, 2008)

*Horatio*

Horatio find’s the first part of the hike easy. He is reminded of his youth at the village fields and finds the time to notice small details about the mountain path.  

OOC: Nature check to aid another 1st set  (1d20+7=24) success, +2 to nature check for Brock.
Endurance 1st set  (1d20+4=20) success.​


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 23, 2008)

Mognyr focuses his energy keeping an eye out for potential dangers along their path, using his experience in the elven woods.  Unfortunately, he is so intent on checking every potential threat that he overexerts himself in the process, not an unusual mistake for the excitable gnoll.

[sblock=ooc] Nature 19, Endurance 9 [/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 23, 2008)

Kalon easily transverses the terrain, taking time to help the party over some of the worst obstacles, moving fallen logs, cutting branches, and in general making the path easy.

[sblock=rolls]I am rolling Endurance (23) and trying to suceede using a non-standard skill, Athletics, which hits a 26.Endurance, Athletics (1d20+7=23, 1d20+8=26) [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 23, 2008)

Kazim stands in the group behind Brock as the ranger leads the way.  He does his best to point out dangerous beehives hidden in the treetops and anthills that hold their a swarm of angry carnivores.  The hike and the closeness to the earth puts the genasi in a good mood as he draws off the earth for stamina.

[sblock=rolls]Nature assist success:  11.  Brock gets +2.  Endurance, success:  17.  Roll Lookup

[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 23, 2008)

Brock follows the rocky trail of the goblins, which proves quite easy thanks to the many markings.  With the excellent help and encouragement of the party he can set a rapid pace.  However, he quickly feels his legs begin to tire.  
He finds a quiet admiration for the prowess and skill expressed in the other members of the party.  

ooc:nature 21+4aid, endurance 7. roll


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Having exerted herself quite a bit on the first part of the journey, Keyleth's attention is not as keen now, but at least her endurance has improved a bit.


OOC: Perception 16; Endurance 11.


EDIT: In case you see this *above* Gene's post as well... it's supposed to be below it.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 23, 2008)

Brock continues to follow the clues of the goblins retreat, finding just enough evidence to keep a brisk pace.  He finds himself adapting slowly to the new altitude.  He necessitates silence as they continue tracking.  They were getting closer.

ooc: nature 15, endurance 25. roll


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 23, 2008)

With Keyleth pointing out signs of passage, and Brock expertly leading the way, you make very good time following the trail and map.  Some of you struggle to keep up, after so long cooped up in Brindol, its taking some time to get used to the cold and the hard work of travel, those who adapt better manage to keep everyone moving.  At one point, the hobgoblins clearly had to go around a ravine, but working with Kalon, you managed to make a lot of great progress.[sblock=ooc]4/8 successes, 0/3 failures.  Athletics is closed off from providing more successes..[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 23, 2008)

*Kazim*

"If you fight against the earth, the earth fights back," the genasi says, as they improperly try hacking through a wall of thorns. "Look for an animal hole that goes under...there," he says pointing to a what appears to be a small ravine that goes under the wall. The time out in nature continues to be little problem for the genasi, it was like time with a loved one.

[sblock=rolls]assist to nature roll: success: 16. Endurance: success, 20.
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 23, 2008)

Kalon keeps travelling on, helping Keyleth look out for signs of the hobgoblin's passage and of trouble.


[sblock]Endurance and Aid Perception (1d20+7=16, 1d20+5=20) [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 23, 2008)

Mognyr continues to push himself too hard, and his fatigue starts to hamper his efforts.
[sblock=ooc] Nature 12, Endurance 9[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 23, 2008)

*Horatio*

The fresh mountain air agrees with Horatio. He is treading gleefully along the path pointing interesting sights and peculiarities of the mountain wildlife to the other party members.​OOC: Endurance and nature aid another for Brock checks  (1d20+4=23, 1d20+7=15) both succeed.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 25, 2008)

You continue to make propgress if the map is right you are almost there.
(7/8 successes, 0/3 failures)
[sblock=ooc]I Went for brock and Keyleth
keyleth perc, end,brockj, perc,endurance, (1d20 11=23, 1d20 1=14, 1d20 7=21, 1d20 5=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Your rolls were a bit better than ours, too.  Check out the three last posts on the page before this one. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 25, 2008)

[sblock=insane rant]WHAT THE BLOODY HELL!!!!

AAAAAAAAARRRRGH! *kicks stupid website*

Sorry about missing that.  Skill challenge over, my rolls finished it. I was actually getting annoyed.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 26, 2008)

You arrive in the mid-afternoon to Castle Rivenroar.  The view over the valley is majestic and beautiful.  The Castle in it prime must have b ee impressive and it's family would have commanded a prosperous community.  Alas, the family is no more, and their castle lies in ruins, the stones tumble or missing, the wooden structures reduced to flinders.

The only surviving structure of note is a marble crypt to one side of the property, a rusty iron gate barring a stairway down.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 26, 2008)

"They must know someone would follow them back here.  I'm guessing traps and sentries.  I'll go in for a closer look."  Brock draws his bow and begins to sneak toward the crypt's gate looking for signs of danger.

ooc: stealth 21, perception 16. roll


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 26, 2008)

The crypt entrance has seen a lot of traffic, but you don't see anything imminently dangerous.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 26, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim stands and waits for the human to return from his scouting.  Upon Brocks return and his news of the crypt, the genasi draws his blade.  "I am ready to enter, I'll take point.  If there are ranged attackers, I will take care of them, hopefully forcing them to melee, so that they cannot pick us off at range."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2008)

*Keyleth*

_“Be careful,”_ Keyleth warns, also signaling her readiness to enter the ruins.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 26, 2008)

"I'll watch our backs.  Go on down, I'll follow"


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll be right behind you, Kazim, Mognyr says.  That way I get to charge in at your side.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 27, 2008)

"Alright, I'll take up the rear with Kalon"  Brock says as he grins to himself.  "Just like those old treasure hunting stories eh Brocky." 
He checks his sword, lashes his quiver high against his shoulder, and tightens his pack reassuringly.  "Could get a little dark in there, everybody watch your step."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 28, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> I'll be right behind you, Kazim, Mognyr says. That way I get to charge in at your side.





"I wouldn't have it any other way my friend."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 29, 2008)

[sblock=General Dungeon Info]The Rivenroar catacombs were constructed over the course of only about a decade, so its architecture is remarkably consistent.

Doors: None of the doors lock, though all have simple sliding latches accessible on both sides. They exist merely for the privacy of those visiting their ancestors.  The doors swing in both directions, and they baffle sound better than most doors. All DCs for listening through a door (described on page 37 of the Dungeon Master’s Guide) are 5 higher than they’d otherwise be.

Floors: The floors are made of flagstone—slightly slippery because the catacombs are damp, but not dangerous.

Ceilings: Thick wooden beams hold up the ceilings. Most are 10 feet off the ground at the walls and 15 feet high at the center of the room.

Stairs: All stairs are difficult terrain. All the stairs are made of flagstone.[/sblock]
Two flail-wielding hobgoblins stand ready in the center of this dank chamber. Braziers flank double doors on the north wall. Two goblins with crossbows stand in front of that door. You can make out faint grooves in the floor that begin underneath the braziers and extend to the south wall.

[sblock=initiative rolls]Keyleth;Brock;Kazim;Mognyr;Horatio;Kalon;Badguys
 (1d20 2=21, 1d20 4=23, 1d20 2=3, 1d20 3=8, 1d20 1=6, 1d20-1=18, 1d20 6=9)[/sblock]
OOC: Keyleth, Brock, and Kalon are up.







Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1
Mogrym HP 31/31[15], HS 12/12[7], AP 1
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1
Kazim HP 29/29[12], HS 11/11[7], AP 1
Kalon HP 29/29[14], HS 11/11[7], AP 1
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1

G1 31/31[15];
G2 31/31[15];
H1 47/47[23];
H2 47/47[23];

[sblock=enemy status]2 Goblin Sharpshooters (G) Level 2 Artillery
Small natural humanoid (goblin) XP 125 each
Initiative +5 Senses Perception +2; low-light vision
HP 31; Bloodied 15
AC 16; Fortitude 12, Reflex 14, Will 11
Speed 6; see also goblin tactics
m Short Sword (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+6 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage.
r Hand Crossbow (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Ranged 10/20; +9 vs. AC; 1d6 + 4 damage.
Sniper
When a goblin sharpshooter makes a ranged attack from
hiding and misses, it is still considered to be hiding.
Combat Advantage
The goblin sharpshooter deals an extra 1d6 damage against
any target it has combat advantage against.
Goblin Tactics (immediate reaction, when missed by a melee
attack; at-will)
The goblin shifts 1 square.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Stealth +12, Thievery +12
Str 14 (+3) Dex 18 (+5) Wis 13 (+2)
Con 13 (+2) Int 8 (+0) Cha 8 (+0)
Equipment leather armor, short sword, hand crossbow with
20 bolts

2 Hobgoblin Soldiers (H) Level 3 Soldier
Medium natural humanoid XP 150 each
Initiative +7 Senses Perception +3; low-light vision
HP 47; Bloodied 23
AC 20 (22 with phalanx soldier); Fortitude 18, Reflex 16, Will 16
Speed 5
m Flail (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, the target is marked and
slowed until the end of the hobgoblin soldier’s next turn.
M Formation Strike (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Requires flail; +7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, and the
hobgoblin soldier shifts 1 square provided it ends in a
space adjacent to another hobgoblin.
Hobgoblin Resilience (immediate reaction, when the hobgoblin
soldier suffers an effect that a save can end; encounter)
The hobgoblin soldier rolls a saving throw against the effect.
Phalanx Soldier
The hobgoblin soldier gains a +2 bonus to AC while at least
one hobgoblin ally is adjacent to it.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Athletics +10, History +8
Str 19 (+5) Dex 14 (+3) Wis 14 (+3)
Con 15 (+3) Int 11 (+1) Cha 10 (+1)
Equipment scale armor, heavy shield, flail[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 29, 2008)

Brock can't tell whats going on too well as Mognyr is 7'+ tall and impossible to see around.  So, Brock gets on his hands and knees and looks between their legs. 
"Oh boy..." he sighs as he shifts his quiver and pack to his right side to keep his arrows from falling out.

He has inadvertently created a platform 2 feet high with his back.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth moves downstairs a bit further and opens fire on the right hobgoblin.

OOC: Move to J4; Hunter's Quarry on H2;
Lance of Faith on H2 (hits Reflex 17 for a lowly 6 damage);
Mognyr gets a +2 power bonus to attack H2 on his next attack.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 30, 2008)

Kalon moves the rest of the way down the hall and gets within glaive-length of the hobgoblins.  He swings at one, hitting him squarely.  He then whirls closer, slicing into the second.  

"I trust I have your full attention?"

[sblock=ooc]
Move Action: Move to H4.
Standard Action: Passing Attack. Attack 1: Passing Attack on H1. (1d20+6=26, 2d4+3=7); CRIT, 11 damage on H1 and Mark him.  Shift to G4. Attack 2: Passing Attack #2 (1d20+8=26, 2d4+3=8); HIT, 8 damage on H2 and Mark him.
Swift action: Be Awesome.

Kalon: 29/29 hp; 11/11 surge; 1 AP; Marking H1 and H2
H1: 36/47; Marked by Kalon
H2: 39/47; Marked by Kalon

[sblock=Kalon's defenses]Armor Class 17
Fortitude 14
Reflex 12
Will 13[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 1, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Since I still have NO clue what is up with Brock, I'm skipping him.[/sblock]
You hear a dull scraping sound as the braziers slide forward.

The hogoblins and goblins concentrate their efforts on the one who has stepped out in front.  Kalon is barely sratched by the crossbows, but the devastating flail attacks nearly killed him, and their chains hamper his movement.

[sblock=monster actions]Gob's vs. kalon
1d20+9;1d6+4
Vs. Kalon AC 17
Vs. Kalon AC 17 (1d20 9=12, 1d6 4=6, 1d20 9=19, 1d6 4=9)
One hit, 9 damage.
Hobs vs, Kalon
1d20+7;1d10+4
Vs. Kalon AC 17
Vs. Kalon AC 17 (1d20 7=25, 1d10 4=7, 1d20 7=24, 1d10 4=11)
2 hits, 18 damage, slowed, marked[/sblock]






Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1
Mogrym HP 31/31[15], HS 12/12[7], AP 1; +2 attack H2;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1
Kazim HP 29/29[12], HS 11/11[7], AP 1
Kalon HP 2/29[14], HS 11/11[7], AP 1; Slowed Until Next Enemy turn,  Marked(H2)
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1

G1 31/31[15];
G2 31/31[15];
H1 25/47[23]; Marked(Kalon)
H2 33/47[23]; Marked(Kalon), Hunter's Quarry(Keyleth);

[sblock=enemy state]2 Goblin Sharpshooters (G) Level 2 Artillery
Small natural humanoid (goblin) XP 125 each
Initiative +5 Senses Perception +2; low-light vision
HP 31; Bloodied 15
AC 16; Fortitude 12, Reflex 14, Will 11
Speed 6; see also goblin tactics
m Short Sword (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+6 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage.
r Hand Crossbow (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Ranged 10/20; +9 vs. AC; 1d6 + 4 damage.
Sniper
When a goblin sharpshooter makes a ranged attack from
hiding and misses, it is still considered to be hiding.
Combat Advantage
The goblin sharpshooter deals an extra 1d6 damage against
any target it has combat advantage against.
Goblin Tactics (immediate reaction, when missed by a melee
attack; at-will)
The goblin shifts 1 square.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Stealth +12, Thievery +12
Str 14 (+3) Dex 18 (+5) Wis 13 (+2)
Con 13 (+2) Int 8 (+0) Cha 8 (+0)
Equipment leather armor, short sword, hand crossbow with
20 bolts

2 Hobgoblin Soldiers (H) Level 3 Soldier
Medium natural humanoid XP 150 each
Initiative +7 Senses Perception +3; low-light vision
HP 47; Bloodied 23
AC 20 (22 with phalanx soldier); Fortitude 18, Reflex 16, Will 16
Speed 5
m Flail (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, the target is marked and
slowed until the end of the hobgoblin soldier’s next turn.
M Formation Strike (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Requires flail; +7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, and the
hobgoblin soldier shifts 1 square provided it ends in a
space adjacent to another hobgoblin.
Hobgoblin Resilience (immediate reaction, when the hobgoblin
soldier suffers an effect that a save can end; encounter)
The hobgoblin soldier rolls a saving throw against the effect.
Phalanx Soldier
The hobgoblin soldier gains a +2 bonus to AC while at least
one hobgoblin ally is adjacent to it.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Athletics +10, History +8
Str 19 (+5) Dex 14 (+3) Wis 14 (+3)
Con 15 (+3) Int 11 (+1) Cha 10 (+1)
Equipment scale armor, heavy shield, flail[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Seeing Kalon in deep trouble, Keyleth moves forward a bit further and prays to Melora to close the warrior's wounds. Then she sends a wave of light, that washes over the elf and strikes the two hobgoblins behind him. One can avoid the attack, but the other is burned from the intense light.


OOC: Move to I4;
Healing Word on Kalon (heals 7 + HSV);
Divine Glow on H1 and H2 (misses H1, hits H2 (Reflex 20) for 11+4=15 damage);
Kalon gets a +2 power bonus on all attack rolls for one turn (if possible, Keyleth would act after Kazim and Mognyr, though, so they can also benefit from this effect, if they are between her and the hobgoblins).


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

With a howl of rage at Kalon's injuries, Mognyr charges forward, curved sword aiming for the nearest hobgoblin.  At the last second his foot slips on a pool of Kalon's blood, and his sword slams against the flagstones, rather than slicing into the hobgoblin.

[sblock=ooc] Standard Action: Ferocious Charge with Howling Strike vs H2, Nat 1 for a blown opportunity.   [/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 1, 2008)

Feeling a little bit better, Kalon swings as hard as he can at the Hobgoblin that clobbered him so mightily.  Kalon misses.  Worried about going head-to-head with both hobgoblins again, Kalon asks for Melora's aid, shifts to one side, and is at full fighting form.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: Brute Strike: Brute Strike vs. H2, including Divine Glow (1d20+8=12); Elven Accuracy Reroll: Accuracy my ass.  12 again.  Mark H2
Move:  Shift to G5
Swift: Healing Word (1d6=6)+7 from surge.

Kalon HP 29/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1; Slowed Until Next Enemy turn, Marked(H2)
H2 33/47[23]; Marked(Kalon), Hunter's Quarry(Keyleth)[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 1, 2008)

Seeing Kalon in trouble, the genasi abandons his initial plan. He strides up along one side of the two hobgoblins, daring one to strike at him. Upon stopping, a swift motion with his blade and a cyclone of fire envelops one of the goblinoids. Waving his blade, the hobgoblin knows that attacking Kalon would not be wise.

[sblock=Actions]Move to G3. Use flame cyclone on the hobs, catching both of them and no allies. Roll Lookup
23 on H1(hit), 12 on H2(miss). 11 damage. Use Aegis of shielding on H1 if still up.[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges 10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage(expended)

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 2, 2008)

"Whoa, wait up!"  Brock rises and moves to the entrance of the hall.  He aims carefully at a hobgoblin as he releases.  However the hob's formation proves too difficult to penetrate.  He glances toward the nearest goblin archer "Don't worry, your next ugly." 

ooc:  move:I5  attack:H1  21vs22,miss. roll


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 2, 2008)

*Horatio*

The swift action took Horatio by surprise, by the time he manage to cast a spell the battle is half over. With an arcane gesture Horatio freezes the ground around the hobgoblin soldiers but the two are not hurt. Not wanting to hinder his companions Horatio cancels the lingering effect of the spell.      

*OOC: *Cast Icy Terrain centered at E5, +4 vs. reflex 16 miss H1 and H2 (unless Horatio somehow get a +1 to hit H2). Cancel Icy Terrain.
 (1d20+4=8, 1d20+4=15, 1d6+4=10)

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Hp 24/24
Surges 8/8 (Surge 6 hp)
Perception 14,  Insight 17 
AC 14, Fort 13, Ref 15, Will 15

Action Point 1
2nd Wind 1 
Orb of Imposition 1
Icy Terrain 0 
Sleep 1
[/sblock]​


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 2, 2008)

[sblock=PC Turn Notes]Thanee if you want to delay/ready, make your action clear in the IC text.  I will retcon this one.
Redclaw Can you tell me what square you charge to in the future?
Shaggy Spellsword Your shift moves you into Mognyr.  I have negated it.

[/sblock]
You hear a dull scraping sound as the braziers slide forward.

"Shoot the furry one, we need a rug!", one of the goblins shout as both fire at Mognyr.  The bolts hurt, but he is strong enough to keep fighting.

One of the hobgoblin cries, "Back UP!" and the work together to move toward the main part of the room.

A gout of flame leaps from one brazier to the other in an impressive display.

[sblock=monster actions]
2 vs. Mognyr AC 16 (1d20 9=18, 1d6 4=9, 1d20 9=26, 1d6 4=6)
Mognyr hit for 15
Formation Strike Vs.AC Kazim 19, Kalon 17 (1d20 7=14, 1d10 4=11, 1d20 7=19, 1d10 4=7)
Kalon hit for 7
One shifts as part of formation strike both shiFt (stupid filter ) on their move
The Orange is the fire path.  It moves from one to the other it is not there now.
[/sblock]




Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 16/31[15], HS 12/12[7], AP 1; +2 Attack;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1
Kazim HP 29/29[12], HS 11/11[7], AP 1; +2 Attack;
Kalon HP 27/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1; +2 Attack;
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1

G1 31/31[15];
G2 31/31[15];
H1 14/47[23]; Marked(Kazim);
H2 18/47[23]; Marked(Kalon), Bloodied, Hunter's Quarry(Keyleth);
[sblock=enemy stats]2 Goblin Sharpshooters (G) Level 2 Artillery
Small natural humanoid (goblin) XP 125 each
Initiative +5 Senses Perception +2; low-light vision
HP 31; Bloodied 15
AC 16; Fortitude 12, Reflex 14, Will 11
Speed 6; see also goblin tactics
m Short Sword (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+6 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage.
r Hand Crossbow (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Ranged 10/20; +9 vs. AC; 1d6 + 4 damage.
Sniper
When a goblin sharpshooter makes a ranged attack from
hiding and misses, it is still considered to be hiding.
Combat Advantage
The goblin sharpshooter deals an extra 1d6 damage against
any target it has combat advantage against.
Goblin Tactics (immediate reaction, when missed by a melee
attack; at-will)
The goblin shifts 1 square.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Stealth +12, Thievery +12
Str 14 (+3) Dex 18 (+5) Wis 13 (+2)
Con 13 (+2) Int 8 (+0) Cha 8 (+0)
Equipment leather armor, short sword, hand crossbow with
20 bolts

2 Hobgoblin Soldiers (H) Level 3 Soldier
Medium natural humanoid XP 150 each
Initiative +7 Senses Perception +3; low-light vision
HP 47; Bloodied 23
AC 20 (22 with phalanx soldier); Fortitude 18, Reflex 16, Will 16
Speed 5
m Flail (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, the target is marked and
slowed until the end of the hobgoblin soldier’s next turn.
M Formation Strike (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Requires flail; +7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, and the
hobgoblin soldier shifts 1 square provided it ends in a
space adjacent to another hobgoblin.
Hobgoblin Resilience (immediate reaction, when the hobgoblin
soldier suffers an effect that a save can end; encounter)
The hobgoblin soldier rolls a saving throw against the effect.
Phalanx Soldier
The hobgoblin soldier gains a +2 bonus to AC while at least
one hobgoblin ally is adjacent to it.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Athletics +10, History +8
Str 19 (+5) Dex 14 (+3) Wis 14 (+3)
Con 15 (+3) Int 11 (+1) Cha 10 (+1)
Equipment scale armor, heavy shield, flail[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 2, 2008)

The Hobgoblins tactical withdraw leave an opening for Horatio which he is quick to exploit. He moves to the front line and unleashes a wave of thundering wind at the soldiers. One of them squares his shoulders and stand his ground but the other one is pushed into the path of the flame between the braziers.   

OOC: move to G6.
Thunder wave at F6, hit H2 for 7 hp and push it to C7  +4 vs. Fort 18 (1d20+4=5, 1d20+4=18, 1d6+4=7)

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Hp 24/24
Surges 8/8 (Surge 6 hp)
Perception 14,  Insight 17 
AC 14, Fort 13, Ref 15, Will 15

Action Point 1
2nd Wind 1 
Orb of Imposition 1
Icy Terrain 0 
Sleep 1
[/sblock]​


----------



## Thanee (Dec 2, 2008)

*Keyleth*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry!  Just noticed right after posting, that I actually posted my 2nd action when the others had not even posted their 1st yet, so I figured it would make sense to have it go off after they moved forward, which was a likely guess.[/SBLOCK]


Keyleth moves back a step again, as she hurls a holy flame against the more heavily wounded hobgoblin. The attack hits and burns the creature, while Mognyr feels Melora's protection on him.


OOC: Hunter's Quarry is no more (ended after her last action).

Shift J4;
Sacred Flame on H1 (hit (Reflex 19) for 7 damage);
Mognyr gains 2 temporary hit points.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 2, 2008)

[sblock=kalon]Glaive  6 vs. AC, 2d4 3 (1d20 6=18, 2d4 3=9) I fogot your combat superiority thingy.  you missed[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2008)

Mognyr sees an opening to wreak havoc with the archers.  With a feral laugh he moves to side and then charges at one of the goblins.  Once again, his overzealous attack throws him off-balance, and his sword misses the mark.

[sblock=ooc] Move action: move to E2.
Standard Action: Charge to B2 w/ Howling Strike vs. goblin 1, hits AC 12 for 9 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 2, 2008)

"You little weasel!"  Brock shouts to the goblin archer furthest to his left.  He slips just past Kazim and unleashes a evasive strike against his target, only to dash backward before his arrow hits home.  "I can weasel too."

ooc:  
move:G2  
attack:G1,  24vs16 hit 15dmg shiftH3 (encounter power evasive strike) roll


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2008)

Kalon moves around so he can keep hounding his opponent.  He swings at the hobgoblin in the flames, but he only manages to nick him.

[sblock]
Move to E6, avoiding OAs.
Standard:  Reaping Strike vs. H2 (1d20+8=12, 2d4+3=10) I miss and only do 3 damage.  I mark him.

H2 8/47[23]; Marked (Kalon), Bloodied;[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 3, 2008)

After Horatio knocks one hobgoblin back and Kalon engages him, Kazim continues his assault on his own opponent.  Feet firmly planted he stomps upon the ground, and the ground rumbles in response.  The creature stays on it's feet though.  With a subtle strike against the stone, Kazim's blade begins to vibrate and he strikes at the hobgoblin, but his attack is clumsy and the goblinoid easily dodges it.

[sblock=Actions]Shift to F3.  Use earthshock power(minor):  Miss, not expended(reliable)  Roll Lookup
Attack using booming blade:  Miss  
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges 10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage(expended)

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 3, 2008)

[sblock=PC Turn Notes]Mognyr's Failed Melee Attack triggers Goblin tactics, Shift A4[/sblock]

Mognyr's attack is met with a cackling laugh as the goblin scampers out of reach.

The braziers move away with a rumble.

The hobgoblin that got pushed back looks cautious as the braziers move away.  He moves over to stand back to back with his ally, grim resolve in their eyes.

Two bolts shoot out at Mognyr as the goblins cackle in insane glee.  One hits squarely, the other misses.  You all hear a whine in crude common from the goblin who missed(G2), "Don't get such big holes in my rug!"  The goblins move closer to each other.

The Gout of fire shoots back from the right side of the room, but Mognyr manages to duck.

The goblin says, "Don't burn it!"

[sblock=monster actions]vs. AC Kazim 19, Kalon 
17, Mark, Slowed till end of next turn (1d20 7=27, 1d10 4=7, 1d20 7=14, 1d10 4=13)Crit on Kazim 14 damage, marked slowed
vs. Mognyr AC 16 (1d20 9=24, 1d6 4=9, 1d20 9=15, 1d6 4=10) 9 dmage on mognyr
Vs. Mognyr ref 13 (1d20 5=10, 1d6=2) Fire misses[/sblock]

Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 9/31[15], HS 12/12[7], AP 1; +2 Attack;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1
Kazim HP 15/29[14], HS 11/11[7], AP 1; +2 Attack, Marked, Slowed;
Kalon HP 27/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1; +2 Attack;
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1

G1 16/31[15];
G2 31/31[15];
H1 7/47[23]; Marked(Kazim), Bloodied, +2 AC;
H2 8/47[23]; Marked(Kalon), Bloodied, +2 AC;




[sblock=enemy stats]2 Goblin Sharpshooters (G) Level 2 Artillery
Small natural humanoid (goblin) XP 125 each
Initiative +5 Senses Perception +2; low-light vision
HP 31; Bloodied 15
AC 16; Fortitude 12, Reflex 14, Will 11
Speed 6; see also goblin tactics
m Short Sword (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+6 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage.
r Hand Crossbow (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Ranged 10/20; +9 vs. AC; 1d6 + 4 damage.
Sniper
When a goblin sharpshooter makes a ranged attack from
hiding and misses, it is still considered to be hiding.
Combat Advantage
The goblin sharpshooter deals an extra 1d6 damage against
any target it has combat advantage against.
Goblin Tactics (immediate reaction, when missed by a melee
attack; at-will)
The goblin shifts 1 square.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Stealth +12, Thievery +12
Str 14 (+3) Dex 18 (+5) Wis 13 (+2)
Con 13 (+2) Int 8 (+0) Cha 8 (+0)
Equipment leather armor, short sword, hand crossbow with
20 bolts

2 Hobgoblin Soldiers (H) Level 3 Soldier
Medium natural humanoid XP 150 each
Initiative +7 Senses Perception +3; low-light vision
HP 47; Bloodied 23
AC 20 (22 with phalanx soldier); Fortitude 18, Reflex 16, Will 16
Speed 5
m Flail (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, the target is marked and
slowed until the end of the hobgoblin soldier’s next turn.
M Formation Strike (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Requires flail; +7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, and the
hobgoblin soldier shifts 1 square provided it ends in a
space adjacent to another hobgoblin.
Hobgoblin Resilience (immediate reaction, when the hobgoblin
soldier suffers an effect that a save can end; encounter)
The hobgoblin soldier rolls a saving throw against the effect.
Phalanx Soldier
The hobgoblin soldier gains a +2 bonus to AC while at least
one hobgoblin ally is adjacent to it.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Athletics +10, History +8
Str 19 (+5) Dex 14 (+3) Wis 14 (+3)
Con 15 (+3) Int 11 (+1) Cha 10 (+1)
Equipment scale armor, heavy shield, flail[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2008)

Kalon swings at the hobgoblin again, missing once more as they easily use their shields to defend against his blows.  Kalon, in frustration, slams is glaive into one hob's shield, rattling him.

[sblock]
Standard: Reaping Strike vs. H2 (1d20+8=20). Miss.  Deal 3 damage to H2 and mark him.  He has 5 hp[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 3, 2008)

*Horatio*
Seeing the hobgoblins survive to inflict more pain on his companions freshen Horatio’s mind  about them. I’ve read that hobgoblins make excellent soldiers, and now I see way. I do recall that fieldmarshal Der-Vassan wrote in his classic assay One Hundred and One Ways to Loose a Battle ‘never spread your main effort’, and it was my aunt Mimy that said ‘some time you have to fight fire with fire’. I better follow their advice. With that in mind he calls a spark of flame to appear at his palm, with a slight gesture he hurls the spark at the hobgoblins. It detonates with a loud boom and engulfs one of them in flames but the other one is nut harmed.

OOC: Scorching burst at D4 +4 vs. reflex 16 ​
 (1d20+4=8, 1d20+4,1d10+4=[18, 4], [8, 4]) Hit H2, damage should be only 1d6+4 so assume 8 hp which droops it any way.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth attacks one of the hobgoblins again, and almost misses, but in the last moment, she manages to hit the hobgoblin, but it's only a glancing hit, not enough to fell him. Her healing prayer aimed at Mognyr works better, however, and heals a good portion of the ferocious gnoll's severe wounds.


OOC: Free: Divine Fortune;
Standard: Sacred Flame on H1 (misses);
Free: Elven Accuracy (hits (21 vs Reflex) for 5 damage);
Mognyr gains 2 temporary hit points again;
Minor: Healing Word on Mognyr (heals 10 + HSV).


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 3, 2008)

Watching the enemy formation crumble Brock slips next to Horatio and aims to finish the last hob soldier.  The hobgoblin falls dead as Brock mubbles "Its not over yet."

ooc:  move:G5  attack:H1  23vs20, hit 13dmg. roll


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 3, 2008)

Grateful for Keyleth's healing, Mognyr steps away from the flames, and right up to the nearest goblin.  He swings his sword once again, this time earning a yelp and curse from the small creature as the sword cuts into it.  The gnoll smiles in satisfaction, and seems to recover even more of his strength as a result of his success.
Seeing the creature close to death, he exerts himself once again, this time accompanying his swordstroke with a brutal howl.

[sblock=ooc] 
Move action: move to A4
Standard action: Recuperating Strike vs. goblin 1, hits AC 21 for 7 damage, and Mognyr gains 3 temp. hit points. 
AP: Howling Strike vs. Goblin 1, hits AC 24 for 8 damage.  So close...[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 4, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]This is why I hate 12 hr work days, you guys take all the fun![/sblock]

With a mighty swing of the hobgoblin's flail, the spiked ball at it's business crashes into Kazim's arm and he hears the bones crunch.  Luckily not his sword hand, he holds it at his side for a moment.  Before to long his companions come to his aid and the hobgoblins lay upon the ground.  His previous plans come to mind and he moves forward to strike.  He leaps into the air and comes crashing down, blade humming, and earth rumbling. The shaking ground sends one goblin to the floor, and it doesn't move again.  His humming blade strikes hard into the goblin's side, and it knows good things are not in store for it.

[sblock=Actions]Move to B5(I assume Redclaw moves to adjacient to G1).  Use earthshock power.  Hits Fort:  12 and 8, for two damage, killing G1.  Roll Lookup  Use standard action to use booming blade.  28 to hit.  8 damage, 7 more(thunder) if it moves away from me.  Damn, keep forgetting versatile quality of longsword, should be 9 damage from blade instead. Roll Lookup

 [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 15
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges 10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone(expended)
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage(expended)

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 5, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]







EvolutionKB said:


> This is why I hate 12 hr work days, you guys take all the fun!



 I like my 6:30am to 10:30 pm shcedule myself. [/sblock]
[sblock=ooc importantish] Updates as usal are harder on my day off (Thursday,Sunday), especially if I am working some hours on them.  Post will likely be late friday or saturday.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 6, 2008)

The goblin pops open the door and tries to retreat down the north hall. 
You see it it a set of stairs leading down.
[sblock=ooc]Minor to open door, shift move, Run.  At (-I, 5)
Mog, Kaz 13,14 REf (1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=7, 1d6=2)[/sblock]
After moving up 5 feet, the fire shoots again, Mognyr feel the heat a little bit again.
Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 26/31[15],1tp, HS 12/12[7], AP 1; +2 Attack;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1
Kazim HP 15/29[14], HS 11/11[7], AP 1; +2 Attack, Marked;
Kalon HP 27/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1; +2 Attack;
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1

G1 Dead
G2 15/31[15], Bloodied;
H1 Dead
H2 Dead





[sblock=enemy stats]2 Goblin Sharpshooters (G) Level 2 Artillery
Small natural humanoid (goblin) XP 125 each
Initiative +5 Senses Perception +2; low-light vision
HP 31; Bloodied 15
AC 16; Fortitude 12, Reflex 14, Will 11
Speed 6; see also goblin tactics
m Short Sword (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+6 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage.
r Hand Crossbow (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Ranged 10/20; +9 vs. AC; 1d6 + 4 damage.
Sniper
When a goblin sharpshooter makes a ranged attack from
hiding and misses, it is still considered to be hiding.
Combat Advantage
The goblin sharpshooter deals an extra 1d6 damage against
any target it has combat advantage against.
Goblin Tactics (immediate reaction, when missed by a melee
attack; at-will)
The goblin shifts 1 square.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Stealth +12, Thievery +12
Str 14 (+3) Dex 18 (+5) Wis 13 (+2)
Con 13 (+2) Int 8 (+0) Cha 8 (+0)
Equipment leather armor, short sword, hand crossbow with
20 bolts[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 6, 2008)

*Horatio*
“Oh no you don’t” shouts Horatio at the fleeing goblin. He moves a little closer, takes aim and shots a silvery ray of arcane frost at the goblin. The ray barley touches the grin hide of the goblin but it is enough to freeze the blood in his veins. ​ 
OOC: Move to E5 
Ray of Frost at goblin +4 vs. fort 12 ​Hit (1d20+4=12, for 1d6+4=7) damage, 
And the goblin is slowed until the end of Horatio’s next turn.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2008)

*Keyleth*

[SBLOCK=OOC]@Horatio: Don't forget, that the goblin isn't where he is shown on the map, but quite a bit north of it... possibly out of sight due to the stairs.[/SBLOCK]


_“Quick now, Mognyr, let's get past him and block his way!”_

Keyleth runs after the goblin and past him, blocking his way.


OOC: Move: Run 9 squares;
Standard: Move 7 squares, past the goblin to (-J, 5).


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Mognyr chases after the goblin as well, running then charging right at it with a loud, barbaric howl.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: run after goblin
Standard action: charge with howling strike, hits AC 23 for 16 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 7, 2008)

Mognyr fells the goblin!
[sblock=xp]92 xp[/sblock]

The braziers are still moving and shoting fire, but you can avoid them with effort.  The Goblin fled down a stairway there is a door at the bottom.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Mognyr fells the goblin!




And gets 3 temporary hit points.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 7, 2008)

"Whoa, whoa, whoa!  Wait up!"  Brock scrambles over the dead goblins, past the fireballs, and races to catch up with a charging Mognyr.  After watching the runaway goblin splatter he stops short to catch his breath.  "Well, it certainly was... a warm welcome... eh?  Mind if we stop for a second?"

ooc:  move to mognyr, begin short rest.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth grins. _“Well, that works, too, of course.”_


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Mognyr shrugs at Keyleth and grins.  I'm a hunter, not a herder.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2008)

*Keyleth*

_“Of course, if you would have missed him, he would have been able to get away now and warn whoever might be behind that door,”_ Keyleth says, pointing to the next door. _“Since noone came yet, hopefully, they havn't heard the noise. Let's get back to the others.”_


[SBLOCK=OOC]BTW, did you include the -5 attack penalty for running, and the +2 bonus from combat advantage against the goblin? Not that it matters, since your attack hits either way. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 7, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim, hearing the splatter of goblin blood against the wall, knows that his companions have taken care of things.  He pulls the dead bodies of any of the goblinoids out of the way of the flaming braziers.  As his companions come trotting back to the room, Kazim is already resting, having a look at the goblinoids, making sure they don't have anything of value.

[sblock=Actions]Pulls gobs out of line of fire and begin looting.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 28/29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges remaining 8/10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 8, 2008)

*Horatio*​
“Kazim, you better watch out from the braziers” Horatio warns “I suspect that this are not simple traps, in fact there maybe a goblin behind each of them. Once the others get back we should check the small doors that are next to each brazier.”


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 8, 2008)

As soon as anyone cares to look, there is a small lever by the north door that matches the braziers.

You find nothing of value on the goblins, just their weapons and armor, which are mismath and not in great repair.  Perhaps they are not that far from their lair?

[sblock=ooc]I am going to assume everyone takes a short rest and spends healing surges to get sloe to full.[/sblock]

Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 31/31[15], HS 10/12[7], AP 1;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 29/29[14], HS 8/10[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 27/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 8, 2008)

Mognyr will actually spend a surge to get to full hit points.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 9, 2008)

Brock moves toward the lever on the wall. He waits for the moving braziers to return to their original formation, opening the paths to either side.  "Lets see if this works?  Stand back."  He flips the switch.

"I favor we try these passage ways that the braziers were blocking."  He advises.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 10, 2008)

*Kazim*

Satisfied that the goblins hold nothing of value, the genasi pulls their bodies off to the side of the room, out of the way.  When Brock speaks of their next path, Kazim shrugs.  "Left or right?  It matters not to me.  I am ready to go."

[sblock=Gene]I actually have 8/10 surges, not 9/11.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 10, 2008)

Mognyr should be at 10/12 surges, having used one on the healing word granted by Keyleth.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 12, 2008)

OOC:  Hi, I'm the DM.  If you want me to pick the door for you it will be a VERY fun adventure.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2008)

*Keyleth*

_“Both look the same to me... how about... left?”_


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 12, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim nods, "Left  is good.  As my father says, 'left is right, right is wrong.'"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2008)

Huh? says Mognyr.


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 12, 2008)

*Horatio*​“But Kazim if left is right and right is wrong, then left, that we all ready stated as right,  must be wrong as well, no disrespect for your esteemed father. If we were at the royal library I’d be happy to banter such fine points of philosophy with you all day. However since I believe that any goblin around here will rather banter with swords then with words we better not wait to long. Left it is. I will stay here and watch for any surprises that be coming up the stairway.”


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2008)

Mognyr holds up his hands, to see which one makes the L shape between the thumb and forefinger.  Lowering his right hand and nodding his head in satisfaction, he moves toward the hallway on the left.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 13, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim nods in agreement with Horatio.   "Very true my friend.  But the true meaning of the quotation is proven in your own insight of our enemies here.  Any way we pass here is dangerous, there is no right way to go."  The genasi walks closer to the left door after the gnoll, putting his hand on his shoulder.  "Our goal here is not finished until the fate of the prisoners are uncovered, hopefully we can reach them in time.  I will walk with you my friend, discombobulated as you may be."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 13, 2008)

Kalon falls to the back of the group, listening for anything coming up from behind.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 13, 2008)

You carefully open the west door and immediately hear many low growling voices talking.  The growls immediately go silent, aside from few sharp guttural commands.  You cautiously creep forward.

This L-shaped room has doors in the north and west walls. A group of angry hobgoblins is near the middle of the room. Around the periphery of the room are bedrolls, sacks, and a roasting rack near the brazier.  A narrow fissure in the ceiling carries the smoke from the brazier away.

The room is brightly lit, all visible objects are difficult terrain.

Keyleth spots the Goblins under the bedrolls in the back first, although some of the rest of you do too.  Her verbal warning causes the Hobgoblins to turn, they wait for you to approach, while the front line warriors get peppered with bolts from the no longer hiding goblins.

[sblock=OOC/Init]Keyleth, Brock, Kazim, Mognyr, Horatio, Kalon, Bad Guys
 (1d20 2=16, 1d20 4=13, 1d20 2=17, 1d20 3=21, 1d20 1=16, 1d20 2=22, 1d20 6=23)
Badguys win initiative, but I have them wait, except for the crossbows, all ofwhom Keyleth spots
Kaz,Kaz, Mog; 19,19,16 (1d20 6=21, 1d6 2=5, 1d20 6=8, 1d6 2=5, 1d20 6=15, 1d6 2=8)
Kazim is struck for 5 damage[/sblock]
Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 26/31[15], HS 12/12[7], AP 1;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 24/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 27/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;

H 47/47[23] AC22, FRW(18,16,16)
R1 AC 19*, FRW(15,13,13)
R2 AC 19*, FRW(15,13,13)
R3 AC 19*, FRW(15,13,13)
R4 AC 19*, FRW(15,13,13)
R5 AC 19*, FRW(15,13,13)
G1 31/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)
G2 31/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)
G3 31/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)






[sblock=Monster Full Stats]
Hobgoblin Grunts (R) Level 3 Minion
Medium natural humanoid XP 38 each
AC 17 (19 with phalanx soldier); Fortitude 15, Reflex 13, Will 12
Speed 6
m Longsword (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon +6 vs. AC; 5 damage.
Hobgoblin Resilience (immediate reaction, when the hobgoblin
grunt suffers an effect that a save can end; encounter)
The hobgoblin grunt rolls a saving throw against the effect.
Phalanx Soldier
The hobgoblin grunt gains a +2 bonus to AC while at least
one hobgoblin ally is adjacent to it.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Athletics +6, History +2
Str 18 (+4) Dex 14 (+2) Wis 13 (+1)
Con 15 (+2) Int 10 (+0) Cha 9 (–1)
Equipment leather armor, light shield, longsword

Hobgoblin Soldier (H) Level 3 Soldier
Medium natural humanoid XP 150
Initiative +7 Senses Perception +3; low-light vision
HP 47; Bloodied 23
AC 20 (22 with phalanx soldier); Fortitude 18,
Reflex 16, Will 16
Speed 5
m Flail (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, the target is marked and
slowed until the end of the hobgoblin soldier’s next turn.
M Formation Strike (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Requires flail; +7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, and the hobgoblin
soldier shifts 1 square provided it ends in a space
adjacent to another hobgoblin.
Hobgoblin Resilience (immediate reaction, when the hobgoblin
soldier suffers an effect that a save can end; encounter)
The hobgoblin soldier rolls a saving throw against the effect.
Phalanx Soldier
The hobgoblin soldier gains a +2 bonus to AC while at least one
hobgoblin ally is adjacent to it.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Athletics +10, History +8
Str 19 (+5) Dex 14 (+3) Wis 14 (+3)
Con 15 (+3) Int 11 (+1) Cha

Small natural humanoid (goblin) XP 125 each
Initiative +5 Senses Perception +2; low-light vision
HP 31; Bloodied 15
AC 16; Fortitude 12, Reflex 14, Will 11
Speed 6; see also goblin tactics
m Short Sword (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+6 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage.
r Hand Crossbow (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Ranged 15/30; +9 vs. AC; 1d6 + 4 damage.
Sniper
When a goblin sharpshooter makes a ranged attack from
hiding and misses, it is still considered to be hiding.
Combat Advantage
The goblin sharpshooter deals an extra 1d6 damage against
any target it has combat advantage against.
Goblin Tactics (immediate reaction, when missed by a melee
attack; at-will)
The goblin shifts 1 square.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Stealth +12, Thievery +12
Str 14 (+3) Dex 18 (+5) Wis 13 (+2)
Con 13 (+2) Int 8 (+0) Cha 8 (+0)
Equipment leather armor, short sword, hand crossbow with 20 Bolts

Goblin Stealth (1d20 12=13, 1d20 12=20, 1d20 12=15)[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 13, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim hisses as the bolt grazes him arm. He moves forward, blade drawn and swings his blade in an overhead arc while it glows red with fire. As the blade becomes parallel to the ground, a flaming cyclone of bursts from the tip of his blade and covers the hobgoblins in fire. Three of them fall to the ground still smoldering, and Kazim gives a quick salute to the one still standing.

[sblock=Actions]Move to (-C,-4). Use flame cyclone on the 4 hobs(1 sold, 3 min. starting with sold and going clockwise). All hits: 23, 20, 23, 24. 8 damage, kills the three minions. Roll Lookup
[/sblock]



[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 24/29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges remaining 8/10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage[expended]

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 14, 2008)

A low, rumbling chuckle escapes Mognyr's snout as he sees the hobgoblins fall to the ground, burning.  Bounding forward, the gnoll raises his axe and takes a mighty swing.  Overbalanced by his attempt to leap past the burning enemies, he is unable to hurt either target.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: Move to E5
Standard Action: Great Cleave, targeting H then R, both miss
[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 14, 2008)

"Here we go."  Brock follows in Kazim's footsteps, stopping just a few feet behind him to take aim.  He looses a shaft at the grunts standing off to his left but misses badly.  "Arrgghh..." He grunts.

ooc:  move: -B-4,  attack: -D-7, miss. roll


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth moves up alongside Brock, stying just an arm's length behind the ranger, sending a ray of light into the room. The cleric also misses her mark, the hobgoblin in the center of the room.


OOC: Move to -A-5 and miss "H".


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 14, 2008)

Kalon moves forward and engages one of the hobgoblins off to the right, felling him with a swift attack.  he then continues forward, swinging over the gnoll's shoulder at the Hobgoblin who resisted Kazim's flames, hacking into his arm.


[sblock=OOC]
Move: move to C5
Standard: Passing attack vs  R at D7.1d20+6=14, 2d4+3=5: Miss.  use Elven Accuracy. 1d20+6=19 Hit.  Deal 5 to damage and drop the R.  Shift to D5 and attack H. 1d20+8=26, 2d5+3=9. Hit, dealing 9 damage.  He is marked. 

No hobgoblin is currently benefitting from Phalanx Soldier.

H 30/47[23] AC20, FRW(18,16,16); marked by Kalon.

[SBLOCK=Stats]

Male Elf
Fighter of Melora
Unaligned

Str 16 +3 
Con 14 +2
Dex 15 +2
Int 8 -1 
Wis 16 +3 
Cha 10 +0 

Speed 6

Hit Points 27.29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges 9/11

Armor Class 17
Fortitude 14
Reflex 12
Will 13

Racial Traits
Elven Weapon Proficiency
Fey Origin
Group Awareness
Wild Step

Languages
Common
Elven

Skills
Athletics +8
Endurance +7
Heal +8
Nature +5
Perception +5
Religion +4

Feats
Initiate of the Faith

At-Will
Melee Basic Attack (Glaive +6 vs. AC, 2d4+3)
Cleave (+6 vs. AC, 2d4+3 and 3 to adjacent enemy)
Reaping Strike (+6 vs. AC, 2d4+3; Miss: 3)

Encounter
xElven Accuracy
xPassing Attack (+6 vs. AC, 2d4+3, shift 1, second attack: +8 vs. AC, 2d4 +3) 

Daily
xHealing Word
Brute Strike (+6 vs. AC, 6d4+3; reliable)

Equipment
Scale Armor
Glaive
Backpack
Bedroll
Flint and Steel
Belt Pouch
10 trail rations
Hemp rope
2 sunrods
Waterskin
15 gp[/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 14, 2008)

Horatio​ 
Horatio moves a little closer to get a better view of the room but can’t get a good shot at the last remaining grunt to the left. Instead he turns the air near the hobgoblin soldier into flames burning both it and one of the goblins. ​ 
OOC: Move to B5, Scorching burst at G4 hits H for 10 hp (crit!) and G ( at -h-3) for 7 hp.
1d20+4=24, 1d20+4,1d6+4=[18, 4], [3, 4].​

H 20/47[23]  AC20, FRW(18,16,16); Bloodied; marked by Kalon.
G ( at -h-3) 24/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11).​​​


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 15, 2008)

The Hobgoblin shouts, "Regroup, and let's see if we can't take one down!"
The Grunt moves to back up the soldier, and gets a solid blow in against Mognyr.
The goblins all fire at Mognyr, striking him several very serious wounds.  Mognyr falls to the ground.  The goblins open the door and begin moving through it, although you hear a high pitched cry and a thump soon after the second goblin moves out the door.
The Hobgoblin shifts forward, missing Kalon, as he shouts, "The hand will not be defeated!"

[sblock=ooc]Note: I am omitting the negatives for all coordinates.
R1 Shifts to F6
Vs. Mognyr AC (1d20 6=24)
Hits Mognyr for 5 hp.
G3 G3 XBow Vs. Mognyr
 (1d20 9=28, 1d6 4=10)
Move to j3, minor open Door
G2 G2 XBow Vs. Mognyr
 (1d20 9=19, 1d6 4=6)
move intop hall
Secret DC 10 roll goblins
 (1d20 3=19, 1d20 3=8)Other secret (2d10=14)
G1 g1 Xbow vs Mognyr (1d20 9=23, 1d6 4=9)
move in top hall
H Shift, attack Kalon, missed even with edit
H vs. Kazim charge, slow (1d20 8=10, 1d10 4=10)Should hav been Kalon[/sblock]

Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP -4/31[15], HS 12/12[7], Dying 0/3, AP 1;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 24/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 27/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;Marked(Soldier)
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;

H 20/47[23] AC20, FRW(18,16,16); Bloodied, Marked(Kalon)
R1 AC 17, FRW(15,13,13)
R2 Dead;
R3 Dead;
R4 Dead;
R5 Dead;
G1 17/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)
G2 24/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)
G3 31/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 15, 2008)

Kalon moves to stand over Mognyr's body.  "Kazim, take Brack and Horatio to get the running goblins.  Keyleth and I will heal up Mog and handle these two!"

He swings and misses the two foes, but gets the attention of the Hobgoblin.

[sblock=ooc] 
Move: Shift to E5
Standard: Cleave vs H.  1d20+6=10, 2d4+3=8.  Miss. Mark H[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2008)

*Keyleth*

_“Come on, Mog, no time for a nap, we still need you here...”_ Keyleth says while she moves into the room to heal the savage gnoll with Melora's favor.

She also sends a different favor towards the other hobgoblin.


OOC: Move to -F-2; Healing Word on Mognyr (9 + HSV); Sacred Flame on "R" (14 vs Reflex);
Minion "R" is dead and Mognyr gains 2 temporary hit points.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 16, 2008)

With a roar, Mognyr stands and swings his axe in a vicious cut, that the hobgoblin somehow turns aside.

[sblock=ooc] Minor Action: stand up
Standard Action: Howling Strike vs. H, hits AC 17 for 13[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 16, 2008)

*Kazim*

The genasi nods and follows after the archers, stopping by the goblin at the door. Whispering words of encouragement under his breath, the stone floor ripples and buckles under the goblin's feet. The goblin is able to leap into the air slightly and land unharmed on his feet. The goblin's concentration at staying up distracts it from the real threat, the deadly two-handed blow from Kazim's longsword. The blade bites deep into the goblin's gut, and the way his wound pulses in time with the humming of the longsword means further pain in is store.  After the wounding the goblin, Kazim returns to a one-handed grip on his weapon.

[sblock=Actions]Move to (-I,-3). Use earthshock power. Miss: 10(not expended). Roll Lookup
Attack with booming blade. Crit! 13 damage, 8 more if the goblin moves away from me. Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 24/29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges remaining 8/10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage[expended]

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage [/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 16, 2008)

*Horatio*

Horatio sees with horror how Mognyr is cut down by the goblins, to his relief the vigorous gnoll is soon up and fighting. Hearing Kalon’s command Horatio moves closer to the fleeing archers. Not wanting to leave a dangerous enemy behind he once again set the hobgoblin on fire carefully aiming not to hit Mognyr with friendly fire.  

OOC: Horatio moved to –B-5 last turn, so this is where he start this turn.
Move to –F-3. 
Scorching burst at –F-7 hits Reflex 17 for 10 damage. 1d20+4=17, 1d6+4=10​H 10/47[23] AC20, FRW(18,16,16); Bloodied, Marked (Kalon).


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 16, 2008)

Brock follows after Kazim.  He stops and fires at Kazim's target but his arrow misses badly.  "Tricky little devils" He mutters.

ooc:  
move: H4  
attack: J3   12vs16,miss.  roll


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 16, 2008)

The hobgoblin starts looking nervous... He slams Kalon in desperation, and backs up looking for a way out.
The goblin yelps in pain as he runs into the darkness.

OOC: Please be explicit about light, the corridor is dark unless you bring in illumination.  
[sblock=ooc action and rolls]Flail on Kalon (1d20 7=21, 1d10 4=8)
Hits Kalon for 8. Sifts backwards
Gr uns, takes tamage
Secret (1d20 3=12)
Gob stealth (1d20 12=18, 1d20 12=32, 1d20 12=24)[/sblock]

Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 16/31[15], 2tp, HS 11/12[7], AP 1;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 24/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 21/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1; Marked(Soldier), Slowed
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;

H 10/47[23] AC20, FRW(18,16,16); Bloodied, Marked(Kalon)
R1 Dead;
G1 17/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)
G2 24/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)
G3 10/31[15] Bloodied AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 16, 2008)

*Horatio*​ 
”Don’t rush into that room after the goblins it’s a trap!” Horatio yells “I will try to illuminate the entrance.”
_Third time a charm is what they say, lets find out if this is also true for big ugly goblins, _Horatio thinks as he once more blast the Hobgoblin with fire. His mind is all ready busy with what he should do next and the spell fumbles. He then cast a simple spell that creates a bright light at the start of the corridor. ​ 
OOC: Scorching burst at –F-8, miss 1d20+4=5, 1d6+4=5.
Minor action Light cantrip at –k-3 (the first square of the dark corridor). Illuminate that square and all squares within 4 squares of it, last for 5 minutes. ​


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 16, 2008)

You see a large pit, with a rope hanging in the middle of it, and a goblin prone on the other side with a loaded crossbow.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 17, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim strides forward and pulls out a dagger. "Brock, Horatio, get the goblin! I think he is going to shoot at us." He throws the dagger at the goblin. Unfortunately the dagger's flight is off and it lands off to the side against the wall.

[sblock=Actions]Move to I8, draw dagger, throw dagger. Miss. Roll Lookup . I take it the goblin shifted and then ran away, so no OA?[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 24/29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges remaining 8/10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage[expended]

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage [/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 17, 2008)

Kalon swings his glaive again, catching the hobgoblin with a solid blow.  Kalon then circles around the hobgoblin, keeping him at arm's length.

[sblock=ooc]
Standard: 1d20+6=25, 2d4+3=8. Hit, 8 damage.  Mark the hobgoblin.
Move:  Move to F12

H 2/47[23] AC20, FRW(18,16,16); Bloodied, Marked(Kalon)
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 17, 2008)

Mognyr follows Kalon's lead and circles the other way around the hobgoblin, closing in and attacking with his sword yet again.  This time his blade finds its way through the soldier's defenses and sinks into its flesh, ending the creature's pitiful existence.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to D14
Standard Action: Howling Strike, hits AC 22 for 12 damage.
That should drop it, and give Mognyr 3 temporary hit points, thanks to Rageblood Vigor.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 17, 2008)

EDIT!  Mognyr, Kalon didn't acct for Horatio's damage, the hobgoblin is dead before your turn

Forget it I'm just stupid and tired today


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 17, 2008)

Figures.  I finally hit something and its already dead.  
I guess Mognyr will chase after the others then.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth moves along the wall, up to the corner, and attacks the goblin from there, but the ray of light is aimed a bit too high.


OOC: Move to J9; Sacred Flame on Goblin (miss, because he's prone).


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 18, 2008)

"Here piggy, piggy"  Brock grins as he claims his prey.  His arrow strikes the prone target across the gap.

ooc:
attack: I4  20vs18, hit. 6dmg. roll


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 18, 2008)

*Horatio*

Horatio takes aim at the goblin and a slivery ray hurtles towards it, the goblin cries in pain and then falls silent.
He then moves closer to the entrance, the arcane illumination winks out only to be replaced by another further down the corridor.   

OOC: Ray of Frost at G3 19 vs. fort, hit for 10 damage 1d20+4=19, 1d6+4=10.
Move to I9 cast Light at I4 as minor action, previous light winks out.​


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 19, 2008)

OOC: I get why you are confused,you posted you move, then I immeduiately updated.  It's the goblin's turn.

You DM has had 12 hous of sleep in 5 days... be patient for your update.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 19, 2008)

OOC: Coordinates reset!  Everyone but Horatio is up.

[sblock=Goblins]
1d20+9=15, 1d6+4=7miss
1d20+1=7, 2d6+4=11
[/sblock]

You see two crossbow bolts shoot out wildly.

Horatio kills the goblin and lights up more of the corridor.  No more enemies are visible, but an air of tension lingers...

Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 16/31[15], 3tp, HS 11/12[7], AP 1;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 24/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 21/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;

G1 17/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)
G2 24/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)
G3 Dead


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 19, 2008)

"Here we go!"  Brock holsters his bow and makes a mad dash for the pit.  He leaps for the rope hanging in the center and swings himself across.  With a sudden burst of movement he dashes around the nearest corner to hide himself from the goblin archers.

ooc:
minor:  gather bow
move:  run to pit
check: athletics 17vs15, success.  roll
move:  I7 (action-point)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 20, 2008)

*Kazim*

Kazim curses as Brock runs past him.  Not letting the ranger face any opponents alone, the genasi builds up some speed before leaping across.  Barely landing on the other side he comes to a stop at the crossway and has to decide what to do.

[sblock=Actions]Take the long way to get a running start and leap across the pit.  Result 12, success.  Roll Lookup If I see an enemy, I'll charge and use my aegis on them if possible.  If not, I'll move down the hall, near Brock.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 24/29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges remaining 8/10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage[expended]

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 20, 2008)

Mognyr chases after the other two, leaping across the pit with ease.
[sblock=ooc] Move to J14
Running jump across, 24[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 20, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth only moves up to the chasm (K12) for now to see what's down there...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 20, 2008)

Kalon makes a running dash to cross the pit.  As soon as he has lept, he knows that he isn't going to make it.  He reaches out for the dangling rope and barely gets ahold of it.  

[sblock]1d20+8=9 So, is the rope half-way across?  I make it ONE square due to IC hating my guts.  Or do I fall down the pit?[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 26, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]It’s a 20-foot fall (and 2d10 damage) into room 11. Creatures can clear the pit with a successful
DC 10 Athletics check (DC 20 if they don’t have a running start) or a DC 12 Acrobatics check (to swing across on the rope).  This is PART of you move action.
Brock you didn't spend an AP.
1d20+9=25, 1d6+4=7, 1d20+11=16, 2d6+4=14 gobs  1 hit
1d20+4=23, 1d8+1=7 Kazim hits Goblin
1d20-1=11 Keyleth finiishes the round by spending an action to aid another.
KAlon makes it across with Keleth's help.[/sblock]
Brock makes it across but he is targeted by the goblins.  A bolt from the bottom of the pit strikes him. but he winds up standing next to one of the Goblins.
Kazim makes it across and seeibng the no longer hidden goblin, slashes him and wards against him attacking anyone else.

OOC: Horatio is up.

Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 16/31[15], 3tp, HS 11/12[7], AP 1;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 24/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 21/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 17/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;

G1 17/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)
G2 17/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11) Marked(Kazim)


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 26, 2008)

*Horatio*

Horatio moves to the pits edge. Not wanting to swing above the archer in the pit he shoots it with a ray of frost but the agile goblin easily dodges.
Quit sure that jumping across the pit is not a good option for him Hortatio uses a minor arcane trick to conjure a ghostly hand near the rope.     

OOC:
Move action Move to J12.
Standard action Ray of Frost at G1 miss 1d20+4=8, 1d6+4=5.​Minor action cast Mage Hand.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 27, 2008)

*Kazim*

After slashing at the goblin, Kazim rumbles, "Tell us where the prisoners are and we will let you live."  Kazim calls upon the earth to send the goblin to the ground and tremors shake the floor.  The nimble goblin stays on his feet though.  Kazim swings his blade in a two handed grip but fighting in a closed space, earth around him throws off his aim.  His blade scrapes against the wall.



[sblock=Actions]Use earthshock on goblin.  Miss, not expended.  Roll Lookup
Use booming blade:  Miss.  
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 24/29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges remaining 8/10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage[expended]

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 27, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:


> After slashing at the goblin, Kazim rumbles, "Tell us where the prisoners are and we will let you live."  Kazim calls upon the earth to send the goblin to the ground and tremors shake the floor.  The nimble goblin stays on his feet though.  Kazim swings his blade in a two handed grip but fighting in a closed space, earth around him throws off his aim.  His blade scrapes against the wall.



Not up yet


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 27, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Horatio:  +5 bonus on the athletics check for the next round.
G2
Shift to j7
minor draw sword
1d20+6=24, 1d6+2=6 Hit Kazimn for 6
G1
1d20+9=19, 1d6+4=5  hit Horatio for 5
[/sblock]

Horatio pulls the rope over to him to make an easier swing.
The goblin at the bottom of the pit gets him with a bolt from his crossbow.

The other goblin pulls a sword to fend off his attackers and starts moving toward the darkness.

Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 16/31[15], 3tp, HS 11/12[7], AP 1;
Horatio HP 19/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 18/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 21/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 17/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;

G1 17/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11)
G2 17/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11) Marked(Kazim)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 27, 2008)

"Ha!" exclaims the goblin as he skitters back after Kazim missed him.

OOC: G2 shifts to K6


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 28, 2008)

Kalon gets close to the goblin in the hallway and swings at him, hard.  Unfortunately, the wild swing only barely catches the goblin.

[sblock=ooc]
Move: to K7
Standard: Reaping strike. 1d20+6=11, 2d4+3=8 Miss, deal 3 damage.  Mark G2.

G2 14/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11) Marked(Kazim)

[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 29, 2008)

*Brock HP 17/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1*

Brock gathers his bow and preps an arrow.  "A little close for my tastes"  He frowns.  The goblin was a little closer than he expected.  It didn't help his ego that he had just been wounded either.  He shoots at Kalons target and hits.

ooc:  
minor: gather bow
attack: goblin G2  19vs16,hit  5dmg. roll


----------



## Thanee (Dec 29, 2008)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth aims at the goblin on the bottom of the pit, hitting him with her attack.


OOC: Lance of Faith on G1 (Atk 23 Dmg 6);
Horatio's next attack against G1 is with a +2 power bonus to the attack roll.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 29, 2008)

Mognyr steps up to the goblin and swings his axe, using the threatening presence of his allies to instinctively know where the goblin will move.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to K8
Standard Action: Howling Strike with Pack Attack bonus, hits AC 20 for 10 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 30, 2008)

*Horatio*

Encouraged by Keyleth’s success Horatio blasts the goblin once more with arcane cold, the creature flinches in pain slowly, very slowly, but is still up. Taking advantage of this Horatio grabs the rope and with a daring move, for him at least, swings across the pit. 

OOC: Standard action Ray of frost on G1 Hit for 6 damage and slowed until end of my next turn. 1d20+6=16, 1d6+4=6.
Minor action sustain Mage hand
Move action Acrobatics to swing acros the pit (+5 from Mage Hand) to J9 1d20+8=24 ​


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 2, 2009)

OOC: Mognyr J7 do you Mean?

The goblin is badly wounded and spends the round ignoring you but instead frantically trying to open the cage.  His effort are not unnoticed, and some thing slashes at him through the bars, and he is dying on the ground.

Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Mogrym HP 16/31[15], 3tp, HS 11/12[7], AP 1;
Horatio HP 19/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 18/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 21/29[14], HS 9/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 17/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;

G1 *Boxed text death*5/31[15]AC 16, FRW(12,14,11) Bloodied
G2 Dead


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 2, 2009)

*Kazim*

Kazim wipes the goblin blood off his blade as he catches his breath.  He can tell by the relatively relaxed look of his comrades that they dispatched the goblin that fell down the pit.  "Good job everybody."  He looks at Brock and shakes his head.  "That was a daring move, chasing after the goblin like that."  The genasi, bends over, looking over the body of the goblin up here and calls to those on the other side of the pit.  "Search the bodies of the others, maybe they will have something telling us where the prisoners are held.  Bring a torch back with you too."

[sblock=ooc]Short rest begin!  I'll spend one surge.  HP:  25/29  HS:  8/11  Search over the body of the goblin.  Where to next?  I vote for going to the north.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Now that the immediate danger is gone, though she is listening closely to that "thing in the cage" in case the goblin has been successful in setting whatever is in there free, Keyleth uses another healing prayer to close Mognyrs wounds, who still is the most heavily wounded of them all, before also taking a short rest a few steps away from the pit.


OOC: Healing Word on Mognyr for 6 + HSV; then take a short rest.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 2, 2009)

Mognyr kicks the dead goblin, then crouches down to rest.  Very daring, the gnoll agrees.  I'm impressed.

[sblock=ooc] happily spending a healing surge with the healing word, bringing him to 29/31, 10/12 surges[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Jan 3, 2009)

*Brock HP 23/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 1*

Brock dusts himself off and swings his bow over his shoulder.  "More to come, I guess" He frowns as he tends to his wound.  "If we can, lets leave that pit alone for awhile ok."

ooc:  short rest.  surge: -1, hp+6  17to23.


----------



## Lukeworm (Jan 3, 2009)

*Horatio*
Horatio takes a short rest as well to regain his vigor. He is not comortable resting near the creature that killed the goblin in the pit and his eyes wander there from time to time.
When Brook mentions the pit he quicqly answres “I admit I don’t want to go down there but leaving what ever is there behind us is not a good idea either. We may need to come back this in a hurry and some one may fall into the pit then.” With that said he goes to the pit edge and cast light at the bootom trynig to see what is down there.

OOC: Short Rest, spend healing surge to regain full HP.
Cast Light at K10 (where the daed goblin is)

HP 24/24 HS 7/8 (6)
Action points 2 ( I assume we get one for this encounter)
Daily: Sleep 1/1 ​


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 3, 2009)

OOC: I assume Kalon spends one surge.

Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 2;
Mogrym HP 29/31[15], HS 10/12[7], AP 2;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;
Kazim HP 25/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 2;
Kalon HP 28/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 2;
Brock HP 23/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;

You find nothing of Value on the goblins and hobgoblins aside from mundane equipment and a few coppers (4-6cp each).

You all gain 120xp.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 3, 2009)

The pit has a south and west wall of reinforced and excavated dirt.  The north and east walls end in a wooden cage.  The goblin corpse is missing an arm, and you have seen a reddish reptilian snout occasionally nipping at the body through the cage.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 4, 2009)

"Well let's go to the north then. We can leave that creature be for now, it seems well contained." The genasi holds his blade out in front of him. "Horatio, can you light this up for me? Mogrym and I will lead again."

[sblock=ooc]Almost halfway to second level!  If somebody needs help crossing the pit, I'll suggest to tie a rope to them while two people hold the trailing end to "assist" in getting them across as they jump[/sblock]


----------



## Mr Rusty (Jan 4, 2009)

*Brock*

"Sounds like a plan"  Brock says pocketing the few coppers and retrieving his bow.  He moves to the nearest dead body and pulls his arrow out.  "They still work" as his face betrays his disgust "But brother, do they smell something terrible." He groans twice as he whisks the dark blood from the shaft and returns it to his quiver.  Turning he chimes "I'll bring up the rear."

 ooc: ammo 54/60


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 4, 2009)

Kalon stands fully erect, brushing the dirt of the dungeon walls from his armor.  "And I with you, Brock."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 4, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth, not wanting to end up near the goblin down the pit, gladly accepts any help to prevent her from such a fate as she makes it across as well to follow the others.


----------



## Lukeworm (Jan 4, 2009)

“certainly Kazim always happy to be of service” With that said Horatio casts Light on Kazim’s drawn blade, the room is illuminated once more while the pit falls back into darkness. “North is as good as any direction right now. However I don’t like blundering down here without any idea where are we heading and what we shell find there. The next time we run into goblins, or any of their ilks, we should try to capture one for questioning”.​


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 5, 2009)

"Agreed," the genasi replies.  He walks back towards the pit, giving Keyleth light to see by as he pulls out a rope from his pack.  He tosses one end of it across the pit.  "Tie it to you, we'll give the other end a good tug once you are airborne, to make sure you make it across."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 5, 2009)

OOC: Overwhelemd with some unexpected stuff on a little hiatus sorry


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 6, 2009)

OOC: Likely post tomorrow Afternoon.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 7, 2009)

Working together, you make it over the pit and see that the next room is brightly lit.

Five hobgoblins stand amid four stone sarcophagi in this chamber. A side chamber to the east has two marble altars. A spiral staircase made of wrought iron ascends from an alcove to the north. And there’s a hole in the floor in the northeast corner.

[sblock=key]Terrain:
Brown = Door
Green = Spiral staircase
Blue = Sarcophagus, Strength DC 20 to open
Dark Gray=Pit

Lighting:  Lantern at N8 provides bright light, Altars in SW corner provide dim light from candles(gray squares)[/sblock]

[sblock=init roll]Keyleth,Brock,Kazim,Mognyr,Horatio,Kalon,Hobgoglins
1d20+2=21, 1d20+4=11, 1d20+2=13, 1d20+3=17, 1d20+1=13, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+4=5
You are able to surge in to the room and act before the hobgoblins.  (You won initiative.)[/sblock]

Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 2;
Mogrym HP 29/31[15], HS 10/12[7], AP 2;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;
Kazim HP 25/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 2;
Kalon HP 28/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 2;
Brock HP 23/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;

R1 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R2 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R3 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R4 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R5 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R6 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
A1 Hobgoblin Archer HP 39/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13
A2 Hobgoblin Archer HP 39/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13







[sblock=Monster Stats]
6 Hobgoblin Grunts (R) Level 3 Minion
Medium natural humanoid XP 38 each
Initiative +4 Senses Perception +1; low-light vision
HP 1: a missed attack never damages a minion.
AC 17 (19 with phalanx soldier); Fortitude 15, Reflex 13,Will 12
Speed 6
m Longsword (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon +6 vs. AC; 5 damage.
Hobgoblin Resilience (immediate reaction, when the hobgoblin grunt suffers an effect that a save can end; encounter)
The hobgoblin grunt rolls a saving throw against the effect.
Phalanx Soldier The hobgoblin grunt gains a +2 bonus to AC while at least one hobgoblin ally is adjacent to it.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Athletics +6, History +2
Str 18 (+4) Dex 14 (+2) Wis 13 (+1) Con 15 (+2) Int 10 (+0) 9 (–1)
Equipment leather armor, light shield, longsword

2 Hobgoblin Archer (A) Level 3 Artillery
Medium natural humanoid XP 150
Initiative +7 Senses Perception +8; low-light vision
HP 39; Bloodied 19
AC17; Fortitude 13, Reflex 15, Will 13
Speed 6
m Longsword (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon +6 vs. AC; 1d8 + 2 damage.
r Longbow (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon Ranged 20/40; +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, and the hobgoblin
archer grants an ally within 5 squares of it a +2 bonus to its next ranged attack roll against the same target.
Hobgoblin Resilience (immediate reaction, when the hobgoblin archer suffers an effect that a save can end; encounter)
The hobgoblin archer rolls a saving throw against the effect.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Athletics +5, History +6
Str 14 (+3) Dex 19 (+5) Wis 14 (+3) Con 15 (+3) Int 11 (+1) Cha 10 (+1)
Equipment leather armor, longsword, longbow, quiver of 30 arrows
[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 7, 2009)

Kalon moves decisivly into the room, swinging at one of the startled hobgoblins, felling him.  The elf's momentum moves him right into another hobgoblin, narrowly missing him. 

Seeing a somewhat straight shot at one of the archers, Kalon, without pausing rushes between the sarcophogi, easily dodging one of the Hobgoblins, but getting rattled by the blow of the next.  He still manages to strike at the archer, hitting him.

"Move in! Take them all down!"

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Move to K15
Standard: Passing Attack 1: 1d20+6=18, 2d4+3=11; Hit and drop; Shift to L15; Attack 2:1d20+8=11, 2d4+3=6 Miss.
Action Point: Charge to L10, rovoking OAs from R2 and R4:1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=24 1 hit for 5 damage.  My charge atack:1d20+7=8, 2d4+3=5; Miss: use elven accuracy. 1d20+7=23.  Hit.  5 damage to the archer.  A1 and R6 are marked.

Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 2;
Mogrym HP 29/31[15], HS 10/12[7], AP 2;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;
Kazim HP 25/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 2;
Kalon HP 23/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 23/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;

R1 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R2 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R4 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R5 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R6 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12; Marked by Kalon
A1 Hobgoblin Archer HP 34/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13; Marked by Kalon
A2 Hobgoblin Archer HP 39/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 8, 2009)

Kazim strides over to the hobgoblin in the corner. He slices at him and the creature gasps as the blade slides into his chest. The genasi doesn't even slow, he pushes the dying body away from him and jerks his blade free as he rounds the corner. He moves towards the goblin archer nearby, but a nearby hob senses his move and lashes out with his blade, catching Kazim on the arm. Yelling in pain, Kazim closes the distance to the archer, and earth feels his pain and buckles underneath the archer's feet. There is a loud snap of the hobs ankle breaking and then a whoosh as it hits the ground, air rushing from it's lungs.

[sblock=Actions]
Move to M15 and use booming blade to attack R6. Hit, dead. Roll Lookup
Action point to gain move action. Move to O11. OA by R4. Hit 5 dam.
Roll Lookup
Attack archer with earthshock power. Hit: 21, 6 damage, knocked prone.
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 20/29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges remaining 7/10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone(EXPENDED)
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage [/sblock]


[sblock=Status]
Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 2;
Mogrym HP 29/31[15], HS 10/12[7], AP 2;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;
Kazim HP 20/29[14], HS 7/10[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 23/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 23/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;

R1 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R2 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R4 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R5 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
A1 Hobgoblin Archer HP 34/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13; Marked by Kalon
A2 Hobgoblin Archer HP 33/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13 ; Prone
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth moves forward, taking cover behind one of the sarcophagi. From there, the cleric fires at the closest hobgoblin, but misses.


OOC: Move to J15; Sacred Flame on R1 (miss).


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2009)

True to form, Mognyr charges right into the room, but his sword glances off the nearby sarcophagus and whistles past the hobgoblin's neck.

[sblock=ooc] howling strike charge to I:13, which misses badly.[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Jan 8, 2009)

Horatio

As soon as Cian moves into the room he sees an opportunity, quickly he cast a spell to engulf the north west corner in flame. Two hobgoblins succumb to the roaring flames and are burned alive while one of the archers is scorched but remains standing. 

OOC: move to I15​Scorching burst at J9 hits R5, R2 and A (at K8) for 7 damage  1d20+4=16, 1d20+4=16, 1d20+4=17, 1d6+4=7

[sblock=status]
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 2;
Mogrym HP 29/31[15], HS 10/12[7], AP 2;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;
Kazim HP 20/29[14], HS 7/10[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 23/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 23/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;

R1 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R4 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
A1 Hobgoblin Archer HP 27/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13; Marked by Kalon
A2 Hobgoblin Archer HP 33/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13 ; Prone
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 12, 2009)

OOC 4 days is too long I've just been feeling sleep deprived. Brock will be making some tactically unsound move.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 12, 2009)

[sblock=Brock's Turn]1d20+6,1d10+4=[1, 6], [10, 4][/sblock]
Brock moves into the room but his arrow veers off.

You hear some muffled noise from the stairway in the north side of the room.  (OOC: Perception DC 20 as a free action for more info.)
[sblock=Hobgoblins]R1 1d20 6=19 Hit Mog for 5; shift J11
R4 1d20+6=23Hit Kazim for 5; shift N12
A1 1d20+9=16, 1d10+4=14; Shift K7
A2 Stand from prone; Shift N9[/sblock]
One of the grunts slashes at Mognyr, slicing his arm, and moves toward the back of the room.
The other grunt moves up and attacks Kazim, also hurting him.
One archer stands, and moves back from Kazim, hoping for some distance.
The other shifts back and fires on Kalon.  The arrow strikes his armor and glances off, leaving him unhurt,






Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 2;
Mogrym HP 24/31[15], HS 10/12[7], AP 2;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;
Kazim HP 15/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 23/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 23/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;

R1 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R2 Dead
R3 Dead
R4 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
R5 Dead
R6 Dead
A1 Hobgoblin Archer HP 29/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13; Marked by Kalon
A2 Hobgoblin Archer HP 33/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13;


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2009)

*Keyleth*

In an attempt to free the way to the archer for Mognyr, Keyleth aims at the hobgoblin in the way, sighs, as the spell misses widely and moves along the wall to at least offer Kazim some assistance.


OOC: Sacred Flame on R1 (miss (nat 1)); Elven Accuracy (miss (nat 1 AGAIN!));
Move to N13 to allow Kazim to flank with a shifting move.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 12, 2009)

*Kazim*

Kazim grunts at the hobgoblin's attack, a strange sound, his voice rattling in his throat like pebbles falling down a cliff.  Seeing Keyleth move beside the armored hobgoblin, Kazim steps into a flanking position.  He slashes a disemboweling blow at the creature.  It crumples over, holding intestines in it's arms.  "Horatio, stop the archer before it can retreat up the stairs!"


[sblock=Actions]
Shift to N11.  Attacking R4 with booming blade and flanking.  Roll Lookup
28 to hit:  Dead.
Use Aegis to mark A2.  
Free action Perception:  Roll Lookup 
Fail.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Speed 6

Hit Points 15/29
Bloodied 14
Surge Value 7
Healing Surges remaining 7/10

*Defenses:*
Armor Class 19
Fortitude 13
Reflex 14
Will 13

Booming Blade (Longsword +7 vs AC, 1d8+4, if opp moves away 1d6+2 thunder damage)
Sword Burst (Longsword +4 vs Ref, Burst 1, 1d6+4 to all enemies in burst)
Aegis of shielding(minor action, close burst 2): Target is marked and takes a -2 to attack targets other than me. If marked creature attacks and hits a creature, I can use an immediate interrupt to prevent 7 damage from that attack.

Earthshock(reliable), Close burst 1, +4 vs Fort(con based), 1d8 damage and knocks prone(EXPENDED)
Flame Cyclone, Close blast 3, +4 vs Ref, 1d8+5 fire damage

Frost Backlash(Immed interrupt, a creature hits you, Longsword +7 vs reflex, 3d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 13, 2009)

Fighting his every instinct, Mognyr leaves the armored hobgoblin whose sword still drips the gnoll's blood, hoping that Brock and Horatio can handle it, and loops around the nearby sarcophagus.  With a now-familiar feral grin, he charges straight at the archer to the north, his falchion flashing in the torchlight.
[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to K12
Standard Action: Ferocious Charging Howling Strike vs. A1, hits AC 25 for 18 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Lukeworm (Jan 14, 2009)

Horatio​ 
Kazim want me to stop the archer from retreating, Mognyr count on me to cover his back it is as if they actually think I’m a high ranking archmage rather then a simple librarian with a just a few years of arcane studies. Well I better at least try to do it all. ​ 
Horatio sends a blast of fire at the nearest hobgoblin, it cry’s in alarm and almost mange’s to doge the flames before it dies. Next Horatio moves to the center of the room where he can get a clear aim at the retreating archer. Calling on the fear and excitement of the recent encounters that is still filling him he finds enough energy to cast one more spell. A ray of intense cold strikes form his hand to hit the archer who cry’s in pain as it feels the numbing cold freezing it. Horatio stops for the moment to take a better look at the northern stairs. 
OOC:
Scorching burst at I11 hits R1 (barely) dead 1d20+4=13, 1d6+4=5.
Move to L13
Action Point to cast Ray of frost on A1 Hit for 6 damage and slowed until end of Horatio’s next turn 1d20+4=14, 1d6+4=6/​Perception roll to notice something at the north stairs success 1d20+4=22.

[sblock=Status]
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 2;
Mogrym HP 24/31[15], HS 10/12[7], AP 2;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 15/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 23/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 23/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;

R1 Dead
R2 Dead
R3 Dead
R4 Dead
R5 Dead
R6 Dead
A1 Hobgoblin Archer HP 5/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13; Bloodid, Marked by Kalon, slowed untill end of Horatio's next turn
A2 Hobgoblin Archer HP 33/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13;
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 14, 2009)

[sblock]R1 OA on Mog 1d20+6=21[/sblock]
Unaware of his imminent fiery doom, the grunt nicks Mognyr's side as the gnoll moves past him.

Horation hears some footsteps and growling from the stairway..

OOC: Brock and Kalon are up.

Status:
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 2;
Mognyr HP 24/31[15], HS 10/12[7], AP 2;
Horatio HP 24/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 1;
Kazim HP 15/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 1;
Kalon HP 23/29[14], HS 8/11[7], AP 1;
Brock HP 23/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 2;

R1 Dead
R4 Hobgoblin Grunt Minion AC 17; F15, R13, W12
A1 Hobgoblin Archer HP 5/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13; Marked by Kalon; Bloodied; Slowed
A2 Hobgoblin Archer HP 33/39[19] AC17; F13, R15, W13; Marked by Kazim (Aegis)


----------

